# So langsam werden alle wach ! :)



## Jogi1401 (14. April 2009)

Eins steht fest: CS hin oder her, ohne CS Items geht
 nichts, wo man sie herbekommt ist ja egal, oder wie man
 sie bekommt, *aber ohne die Items im CS geht kaum was*.

 Und Dias im AH nehmen überhand. 

*Gold wird wertlos und
 das darf es nicht!* 

Frogster sollte mal aufwachen und
 fix was dran ändern. 

Ich glaub kaum das neue User lust
 haben, im AH gute angebote zu suchen um gold gegen dias
 zu tauschen und dann mit dias gute items im AH kaufen.
*
Man bekommt absolut nichts mehr für Gold!* *Und wer nicht
 weiß wie man gut an Dias kommt, der überlebt in RoM
 leider nicht mehr lange.* 

Also Frogster ihr habt Fehler
 gemacht, also biegt sie wieder richtig, und speißt uns
 nicht mit wiedergutmachaktionen ab.


----------



## Frankyb (14. April 2009)

Hast schon recht damit.
Stimme die voll und ganz zu.
Aber hier postest du an der falschen Stelle.
Der Thread wäre im Offi. RoM-Forum ehr richtig damit gewissen Leute ihn auch lesen.


----------



## ikarus275 (14. April 2009)

war eh abzusehen das ausschliesslich dias als währung im spiel sich etablieren werden...


----------



## xtomx (14. April 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> Eins steht fest: CS hin oder her, ohne CS Items geht
> nichts, wo man sie herbekommt ist ja egal, oder wie man
> sie bekommt, *aber ohne die Items im CS geht kaum was*.
> 
> ...



das gold verliert an wert schon richtig...aber es ist der einzige weg an dias zu kommen ohne euros zu investieren.... musst dir halt fuer gold dias kaufen und anschliessend die items die du willst fuer dias.....mal davon ab es ist ein f2p game...was erwartest du??


die meissten hier muessten mal langsam aufwachen und schnallen das es ein f2p game ist...und die leute von frogester muessen ja auch irgendwo etwas verdiehnen egal ob ich sie leiden mag oder nicht


----------



## Mephals (14. April 2009)

Ist bei solchen Systemen leider nur zu oft so.
Schade hatte gedacht RoM würde das besser hinbekommen aber war auch nur eine Frage der Zeit leider...


----------



## Hitzedrachen (14. April 2009)

Nunja, die Welle der Begeisterung flacht sowieso wieder ab.
Zusätzlich wird auch noch der Item-Shop immer wichtiger, was den Ruf von Runes of Magic über kurz oder lang
kaput macht.

Schade für das Spiel. Für Schüler mit wenig Taschengeld ist es bestimmt eine gute alternative zu WoW.


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogi1401 (14. April 2009)

xtomx schrieb:


> das gold verliert an wert schon richtig...aber es ist der einzige weg an dias zu kommen ohne euros zu investieren.... musst dir halt fuer gold dias kaufen und anschliessend die items die du willst fuer dias.....mal davon ab es ist ein f2p game...was erwartest du??



DAS und genau DAS ist ja das Problem .... GOLD IST NIX MEHR WERT ....also warum sollten dann noch Leute DIAS für GOLD ins AH stellen .... merkst was .....


----------



## Mephals (14. April 2009)

gibt immer ein idioten aber ich hab den game sowiso schon den Rücken zugewendet 
DAoC zieht mich wieder in seinen Bann


----------



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

An erster Stelle muss man sagen, Runes of Magic hat einen tollen Start hingelegt und Frogster hat das Spiel gut gemeister.
Nach und nach haben sich Dinge gehäuft die einige negative Dinge im Spiel bringen.
Insgesamt könnte man viele davon ansprechen und Verbesserungsvorschläge bringen, warum auch nicht?
Bei Frogster hieß es "Die Balance ist erstmal das wichtigste".
Jetzt frag ich "Welche Balance?". Hier könnte Kamfsystem, PvE, PvP, Crafting, Klassenbalance und und und ... stehen.

Vor allem scheint die meisten in diesem Spiel der Beginn von Diamantenhandel zu stören (mich eingeschlossen).
Das die Gegenstände überhaupt durch Diamanten im Auktionshaus anzubieten/zu kaufen sind, finde ich äußerst schwachsinnig, da Frogster den Umstieg auf "kein Golde mehr, nur noch Diamanten" hätte ahnen können!

Wäre es nur so weit gekommen das Spieler untereinander über das AH Diamanten gegen Gold anbieten können, kein Problem!
Wen würde es stören?
Und der Ruf "Man braucht keine Diamanten" würde erhalten bleiben.

Ich selber sehe das Spiel noch in Entwicklungsphase, da es noch an vielen Ecken und Enden hapert...
Hoffe das Frogster diesen Schritt macht und dem Spiel wieder den "guten Ruf" bringt!


----------



## Shariko (14. April 2009)

Erstens mal, ein Onlinespiel ist NIE fertig. Es wird immer daran rumgebastelt, verändert, gedreht, damit muß man sich abfinden.

Zweitens, wenn die Leute die Sachen im AH für Dias nicht los werden, kommen diese auch ins grübeln und werden von sich aus wieder zurück schrauben. Wenn die Leute natürlich die Sachen kaufen, wird es immer welche geben, die es nur noch für Dias reinstellen. Des weiteren wird es nie so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird, also ruhig Blut Leute.

Außerdem können die von Frogster auch nicht allein von Luft und Liebe leben, von irgendwoher muß ja das Geld kommen. Und in diesem Fall ganz klar über die Dias. Das ganze Gerede, dass man angeblich Dias kaufen muß um weiter zu kommen, halte ich für absoluten Schwachsinn. Man brauch sich ja nicht selbst unter Druck zu setzen beim Spielen. Es soll doch einem Spaß machen und nicht in Abhetzerei ausarten.


----------



## xKalimarix (14. April 2009)

Hmm, ja... ich finde es auch ziemlich "beschissen" das man wieder Items und Gold gegen Diamanten tauschen kann.
Ich denke Froggster will damit den nicht zahlenden Kunden auch die Möglichkeit bieten im IS einzukaufen, aber auf längere Zeit denke ich wird es nicht so klappen wie sie es sich gedacht haben.


----------



## Vervane (14. April 2009)

Stimm euch im großen und ganzen auch zu.

Aber ich glaub das die Items die man im AH verkauft leichter zu bekommen sind als Dias, wenn man nicht bezahlen will. 
Und Dias eben doch recht wichtig sind um Waffen/Rüstungs Verbesserungen zu bekommen.

Aber was noch fehlt wäre so etwas wie n fester Tauschkurs zwischen Gold und Dias, was es wohl nie geben wird.


----------



## Mephals (14. April 2009)

Wir 'mimimin' nicht uns macht die Tendez zur Wertlosigkeit des Golds im Ingame-handel Angst.


----------



## Ilumnia (14. April 2009)

Mich stört das ganze nicht,wenn iman dringend etwas brauche ja dann beist man ml in den sauren apfel,und kauft sich 200 diamanten /ein wenig spielspass oder 2 schachteln zigaretten da kann man selbst entscheiden wo man es anlegt) ich finde bis zu einem betrag von 50Euro  kan man schon investieren denn jedes andere im handel erhältliche game hat diese anschafungsgebühren.Aber es ist F2P es gibt immer den einen oder anderen weg stark zu werden.


Das einzigste was mich stört sind die viel zu hohen kurse teilweise verlangen die 1,3k diamanten für ein rüstungsteil alsu gut 35 euro ,da finde ich hoert der spass auf.



aber ich gratuliere frogster zu einem wirklich gelungenem spiel ! Ich stehe hinter euch.


lg Christoph


----------



## Fusie (14. April 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Wir 'mimimin' nicht uns macht die Tendez zur Wertlosigkeit des Golds im Ingame-handel Angst.



Gold ist praktisch endlos vorhanden dank Quests bzw. Tagesquests, Diamanten nur begrenzt durch den direkten Kauf.

Also sinkt der Wert des Goldes so oder so mit der Zeit, daher steigen auch die Preise, daher werden besondere Sachen nur gegen Diamanten gehandelt.
Aber nun kommt der Knackpunkt, *man muss nichts aus dem Auktionshaus gegen Diamanten kaufen, mann kann es sich auch selbst erspielen!*

Von daher, was soll es? Gold wird man auch weiterhin brauchen, Reparaturen kosten Gold, Berufe zu erlernen kostet Gold, gewisse Sachen wird kein normal denkender Mensch gegen Diamanten sich kaufen, also auch nur gegen Gold ins AH wandern.

Natürlich gibt es nun Geier, die meinen sie könnten nun den dicken Reibach machen und alles aufkaufen was gegen Gold ins Auktionshaus wandert und das dann gegen Diamanten anbieten, aber hey, wofür gibt es denn die "Preisentwicklung" Funktion?
Einmal klicken, schon sieht man wer in letzter Zeit zugeschlagen hat, und dessen Angebote, bzw. generell lässt man Angebote gegen Diamanten einfach links liegen.

Es hat doch nun jeder selbst in der Hand wie es weiter geht in RoM, entweder man zeigt den Diamanten Nasen die rote Karte und kauft bei denen nichts mehr, oder man erhandelt sich Diamanten selbst im AH und kauft dann eben das was man haben will für diese, oder man macht sich schlau und besorgt sich den erwünschten Kram mit Hilfe seiner Gilde.


----------



## Ilumnia (14. April 2009)

jap das ist wohl die beste möglichkeit,eigeninitiative ergreifen und selbst erspielen die leute die das spiel lieben werden dies auch ohne müh und mäh amchen es gibt viele wege trotzdem an diamanten zu kommen,ich z.B kaufe bei ein paar faarmern die stacks in diamanten damit sie sich auch etwas aus dem cs shop leisten koennen und sie muessen nichts tun ausser spass haben und spielen.Mann findet immer einen mittel zur lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (15. April 2009)

Das ein Grund warum ich net mehr spiele 

War aber irgendwie schon von anfang an zu erahnen :/


----------



## Ilumnia (15. April 2009)

welcher grund


----------



## Vervane (15. April 2009)

na ja so stark find ich ist das in RoM mit den Dias noch nicht ausgebrochen das man jetzt aufhören müsste es zu spieln.
Es werden immernoch sehr viele Dinge im AH angeboten die nicht (nur) für Diamanten angeboten werden.

Aber Fusie hat schon recht das Gold wirklich unendlich vorhanden ist und Dias nicht, vllt wäre es ein Lösungsansatz Items in Spiel einzufügen die es wirklich lohnt zu 
kaufen aber eben für Gold erhältlich sind aber nicht für Dias, vllt irgendeine weitere Möglichkeit Equip aufzurüsten mit fail chance etc. so das dem Gold 
ein gewisser gegenwert geschaffen wird.


----------



## WR^Velvet (15. April 2009)

Der Diahandel wird sich mit der Zeit selbst regulieren.
Die meißten Leute schauen schon darauf das der Wert erhalten bleibt.
Sprich Dias -> Gold <- Dias.
Es macht also momentan wenig Sinn Items mit einem Wert von 10k für 1 Dia anzubieten. Kauft einfach keiner, die leute sind ja net blöd.
Momentan sind die Diapreise auf 20k geklettert.
Die meißten rechnen den Verkaufspreis halt gleich in Dias um.
Nen Item was sonst 200k kostet gibts dann halt für 10 Dias.

Solange die Items von den Powerusern noch für Horrende Summen gekauft werden, solange werden die Preise auch weiter steigen.
Halt ne Sache von Angebot und Nachfrage.
Momentan gibts selbst lv9 Waffen ausschließlich für Dias was die Gier der Leute wieder spiegelt.
Den Crap wird aber in den seltensten Fällen jemand für diese Preise kaufen was letztendlich dazu führt das mehr und mehr Items zum Altmodischen Gold zurückkehren.

Dauert bei den meißten Leuten halt etwas länger bis sie schnallen was angemessene Preise sind und was nicht.
Die Faker die dann im Global schreiben das sie angeblich nen 35 Stamina Stein für 600 Dias verkauft haben tun ihr übriges um die Preise gen Himmel klettern zu lassen.
Net in panic geraten, der markt reguliert sich auf dauer von ganz alleine.


----------



## sTereoType (15. April 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Der Diahandel wird sich mit der Zeit selbst regulieren.
> Die meißten Leute schauen schon darauf das der Wert erhalten bleibt.
> Sprich Dias -> Gold <- Dias.
> Es macht also momentan wenig Sinn Items mit einem Wert von 10k für 1 Dia anzubieten. Kauft einfach keiner, die leute sind ja net blöd.
> ...


ohne das böse zu meinen aber du sprichst die gier der menschen doch selbst an, da guckt keiner auf den werterhalt.
regulieren wird sich der markt und als hauptwährung wird sich meiner meinung nach einfach die dias durchsetzen. denn selbst wenn z.b. 20k gold einem dia entsprechen haben 20k gold nicht den gleichen wert wie ein dia. du bekommst halt mit dias auch zugang zu anderen sachen die mit gold nicht möglich sind und darauf will man schließlich hinaus


----------



## Mendooza returns (15. April 2009)

ohne moos nix los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sage ich bereits seid monaten über rom
das spiel ist keinen cent wert
schon allein wegen der performance
(da haben die chinesischen kinderarbeiter beim programmieren nähmlich mist gebaut)
so langsam wacht ihr auf
aber galileo galilei haben am anfang auch alle verspottet
und sie dreht sich doch...


----------



## Alastaja (15. April 2009)

Mir ist das egal ob im Auktionshaus Items für Dias angeboten werden. Ich gehe in Instanzen und hole mir die Items selber. Macht mehr Spass und ist billiger.


----------



## sTereoType (16. April 2009)

@fusie, sicherlich brauch man keine dias, aber anhand von der ah entwicklung siehste doch das es wohl vielen nicht am arsch vorbei geht das sie ein prozentchen weniger auf der waffe haben. und wer die natur des menschen kennt weis das auf kurz oder lang es wohl nicht ohne geht wenn man noch mit spaß dabei sein will


----------



## Fusie (16. April 2009)

Tja, dann muss ich mich eben dafür rein knien, dauert länger, kostet mich mehr Gold, aber im Endeffekt brauche ich noch immer keine Diamanten sofern ich mich schlau mache.

Eben nochmal ins AH geschaut, im Moment drehen da viele einfach nur noch durch, anders kann man es nicht sagen.
Die kommen auch nur runter wenn ihr Mist immer wieder und wieder zurück gesendet wird bis sie eben verstehen, dass man für Müll keine Diamanten ausgeben wird.

Wer nur Spaß in RoM haben kann wenn er die "Top" Ausrüstung hat, der wird bei gleichzeitiger Faulheit sicher tief in die Tasche greifen müssen, aber das ist dann deren Problem.

Solide Basis mit 1 oder 2 Runenplätzen, da noch ein 3er Set Manasteine mit guten Werten drauf, auf +2 - +4 bringen für den Anfang und man ist im Rennen.
Dazu noch Nahrung und Nachspeise einwerfen und man kann dann schon einiges reissen, bzw. Spaß haben ohne tief in die Tasche greifen zu müssen.

Bisher konnte mir auch noch niemand beweisen, dass man zwingend etwas aus dem AH brauch, und dafür auch Diamanten kaufen muss. Ist etwas nur für Diamanten drin, besorge ich es mir selber oder warte einfach ab.

Pinky: "... und was machen wir heute Abend Brain?"
Brain: "... das was wir jeden Abend machen, wir versuchen die Weltherrschaft über Diamantenverkauf an uns zu reissen."
Pinky: "Genial Brain!" "Aber was machen wir wenn viele keine Diamanten kaufen, weil man eigentlich keine brauch?"
Brain: "... ich geh schlafen Pinky."
Pinky: "Gute Nacht Brain."
Brain: "Gute Nacht Pinky."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (16. April 2009)

Ich bin jetzt Lvl 50/37 und kann definitiv sagen, dass man um Max-Lvl zu erreichen keine Diamanten benötigt. So gesehen ist das wirklich F2P und man kann Spaß haben ohne Geld zu investieren.

Im High-Lvl-Bereich wird es natürlich haarig, weil eine Spitzen-Ausrüstung nur mit Diamanten zu erreichen ist. Genau da liegt das Problem im Moment. Weil jeder Spieler das weiß, wird versucht so ziemlich alles gegen Diamanten zu verscherbeln.

Dazu kommen noch sogenannte "Spitzengilden", die das Spiel halb-professionell betreiben und für Ini's von den Mitgliedern extreme Ausrüstung verlangen, damit man geneigt ist, denjenigen überhaupt mitzunehmen.

Ich habe nichts gegen den CS-Shop, im Gegenteil finde ich es nur recht und billig, dass der Hersteller und Betreiber des Spiels Geld für seine Arbeit bekommt, allerdings sollte man den Handel im AH mit Diamanten nochmal überdenken.

Letztendlich liegt aber das Ausufern des Diamantenhandls an den Spielern selbst. Der Mensch ist nun mal ein gieriger, neiderfüllter Egomane (meistens) der nach dem Motto handelt "Jedem das Seine und mir das Meiste".


----------



## sTereoType (16. April 2009)

gw1200 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen den CS-Shop, im Gegenteil finde ich es nur recht und billig, dass der Hersteller und Betreiber des Spiels Geld für seine Arbeit bekommt, allerdings sollte man den Handel im AH mit Diamanten nochmal überdenken.


kann mir gut denken das da schon über etwas nachgedacht wird, ob das aber zugunsten der gänzlich f2p spieler ausfällt...man weis es nicht


----------



## Butsch (16. April 2009)

man hat keinerlei vorteile aus dem cs shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gold is nix mehr wert und fast alles nur noch für dias zu bekommen
wenn demnächst aion oder diablo3 kommt, wird Frog merken was die für ne scheisse gebaut haben.

Als Tank ohne CS kannste vergessen.
Magier nur erwünscht in den ini´s aber bitte gut gepimpt ansonsten kick

neulinge haben da nix zu lachen und viel spass in MA und so, da kannste aauch gleich mühle solo machedn so langweilig ist das

PS: Drecksgame


----------



## Carina (16. April 2009)

RoM hat mir bis Ende open Beta sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Klar es spielt nicht in einer Liga wie WoW oder HdRo, dafür hat es aber durchaus auch seine eigenen Stärken und man kann erstmal eine Weile reinschnuppern ohne groß Geld auszugeben. Wobei ich auch betonen möchte, ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mir Diamanten zu kaufen und damit zu angemessenen Preisen ingame Items von Frogster zu kaufen und damit auch das Spiel zu finanzieren.

Wenn ich mir allerdings angucke, was der Diamantenhandel im AH dem Spiel angetan hat, dann kann ich nur noch herzlich Danke und Tschüss sagen. Bsp. Ich hatte mir die Hochim .RS Sachen bis auf die Krone in der Beta hergestellt. Dauerte etwas, aber hat Spaß gemacht die Sachen zu ersteigern und war zu moderaten Preisen zu machen. Das meiste für die Krone hatte ich auch schon zusammen, dann kam der Diamantenhandel. Plötzlich waren die fehlenden Sachen so aberwitzig teuer, dass ich es sein gelassen habe. Die Krone kostete die Tage etwa 20 EUR!!! im AH. Für ein Häufchen Bits 20 EUR! oder alternativ so 3,5 Mio Gold. Da kann ich mich nur noch fragen, ob die Leute jeglichen Bezug zum Geld verloren haben. Ich hab die restlichen Zutaten dann verkauft, zwar den großen Gewinn gemacht, aber effektiv ingame Geld bekommen, was nichts mehr wert ist, da praktisch alles wertvolle nur noch für Diamanten verkauft wird.

Wenn ich mir angucke, wie Frogster dann noch den Online shop behandelt, fass ich mich auch an den Kopf. Ist ja nachvollziehbar, dass sie Geld verdienen wollen, aber was da teilweise kommt ist schon dreist. Siehe erst den Billigaggregator ohne vernünftige Beschreibung, viele fallen auf die Nase und dann wird der fortgeschrittene viel teurer hinterhergeschoben. Kostüme werden gebracht, die wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, einfach die Skins von LVL 60 Rüstungen haben. Natürlich alle halb nackig, damit der männliche Durchschnittsspieler, die auch ja ohne Gehirn einzuschalten kauft. Genauso kenne ich Leute, die sage und schreibe 50 EUR in ihr Haus gesteckt haben und die Bude ist immer noch halb leer. Es sieht zwar super aus, das housing-System ist vom Grundsatz her Welten besser wie in HdRo, aber zu Preisen, die einfach nur lächerlich sind.

Ich werde mir die Entwicklung die nächsten Wochen nochmal in Ruhe anschauen, aber große Hoffnung habe ich nicht mehr für das Spiel. Vor allem die Aussicht auf Lvl 50 die Ausrüstung extrem pimpen zu müssen erfreut mich so gar nicht und ich behaupte mal, dass so einige, die sich heute über die tollen Verdienstmöglichkeiten im AH freuen, beim Raiden auf LVL 50/50 das große Weinen bekommen. 

Fazit für mich: Spiel mit großem Potential. Vom Publisher leider gegen die Wand gesetzt. Schade.


----------



## Fusie (16. April 2009)

Wo genau ist das Problem sich die fehlenden Dinge selbst zu beschaffen? Sind sie im Auktionshaus zu finden, kann man sie auch selbst erspielen.

Speziell zum R oder RS, dann sammel ich eben die Mats über Instanzen, oder frage in der Gilde ob einer kurz Zeit hat mich zu ziehen.
Da ist meistens einer dazu bereit, dauert ja auch oft nicht lange und man ist wieder einen Schritt weiter - ohne auch nur einen Diamanten ausgegeben zu haben.
Im Gegenzug helfe ich dann auch mal aus, ist ja schliesslich auch Sinn und Zweck einer Gilde, man spielt zusammen und hilft soweit man kann.

Selbe Spiel mit dem Haus, im Moment stehen bei mir nur 3 Pflanzen drin, jeden Abend logge ich meinen Charakter da drin aus, am nächsten Abend wieder ein paar zusätzliche TP pro Gegner einfahren.
Demnächst kommen da noch weitere Möbel rein für den EP Bonus, bzw. irgendwann werden dann eben 9 Tische da draus werden.
Dauert pro Tisch glaub 4-6 Tage, na und? Das Spiel kostet mich doch nichts, also wozu sich abhetzen?

Ausserdem, wenn jemand Geld rein stecken WILL, soll er es eben machen. Ist vielleicht sein Hobby, aber kommt mal von diesem Zwangmärchentrip runter.
Nebenbei bemerkt, keiner würde einen Eisenbahnnarren groß anstarren wenn der sagt das er xxxx Euro in seine neuste Lok gesteckt hat...


----------



## Butsch (16. April 2009)

Dazu finanziert ihr noch die bots. Die farmen für die leute und andere kaufens auf. Bots gibs leider haufenweise nur noch. Alleine bei den erdpanzer krabben rennen jetzt schon 3 rum auf Laoch.
Und schau mal wie manch utopische preise für dailyitems angeboten werden und manche sogar die auch noch kaufen, da geben manche fast 100 euro für dailys aus? oO


----------



## Fusie (17. April 2009)

In WoW finanziert natürlich auch niemand die Bots, wenn er billige Rohstoffe aus dem Auktionshaus kauft und das Gold dann gegen echtes Geld den Besitzer wechselt...

Ansonsten, hiermit stelle ich den geistigen Wettstreit ein, die Meisten sind ja unbewaffnet wie man hier an ihren Kommentaren nur zu deutlich erkennen kann.


----------



## Flargh (17. April 2009)

Mal ganz genau überlegen, Jungs. Viele von euch argumentieren so, als wäre es eine Frechheit und ein Unding, daß Frogster Geld mit den Spielern verdienen möchte. Hallo? Da stecken tausende von Stunden Konzeptions- und Programmierarbeit drin. Und weil der Publisher das f2p System wählt, glaubt ihr, ein Recht darauf zu haben, auch im Endgame ohne Bezahlung mitmischen zu können und zwar mit genausowenig Mühe, wie die, die den Itemshop nutzen und zahlen? Seid froh, daß das Spiel es euch überhaupt ermöglicht, wenn auch mit viel mehr Mühe und Zeit. Wenn ich hier lese: "der Publisher hat's verbockt."...das ist, als würde euch jemand auf einen Kuchen einladen und ihr schnauzt ihn an, weil keine Sahne drauf ist. Das Anspruchsdenken von manchen hier ist wirklich unfassbar. Das Spiel ist f2p...mehr hat man euch nicht versprochen. Nicht  "f2p und ihr seid garantiert die Chefs im Endgame", nicht "wir haben euch mal eben dieses Spiel hier programmiert, nutzt es - ohne zu bezahlen - voll aus. Eure Freude ist uns Lohn genug". Versteht ihr nicht, daß ein ganz normales Geschäftsmodell ist, das Frogster mit dem Itemshop Geld verdienen MUSS und zwar nicht nur ein bisschen? Leute, ihr könnt dankbar sein, daß es euch überhaupt ermöglicht wird, zu spielen, ohne zu bezahlen. Aber nicht zahlen und Ansprüche stellen....vielen hier fehlt ein wenig der Sinn für die Verhältnismässigkeit, habe ich den Eindruck. Und bevor die "Fanboy!" - Rufe erschallen...ich spiele ROM nicht mehr, hat mir nicht besonders gefallen.


----------



## Gnarak (17. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> *Ohne Goldkauf geht in WoW gar nichts!
> Wer kein Gold kauft, kann WoW nicht spielen!
> *
> Das ist Fakt! Da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln! Darum macht auch Blizzard so wenig gegen die Goldfarmer!
> ...




So ein Haufen Müll hab ich ja noch nie gelesen. Goldkauf in WOW nötig ????? Das braucht nun wirklich keiner, das bekommste ja nun ausreichend für Questen, Tagesquesten etc. Kann ja sein, dass Du ohne Goldkauf nicht klar kommst, aber verallgemeiner dass bitte nicht.


----------



## Fusie (17. April 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> So ein Haufen Müll hab ich ja noch nie gelesen. Goldkauf in WOW nötig ????? Das braucht nun wirklich keiner, das bekommste ja nun ausreichend für Questen, Tagesquesten etc. Kann ja sein, dass Du ohne Goldkauf nicht klar kommst, aber verallgemeiner dass bitte nicht.



Nun, es könnte daran liegen, dass du einfach zu voreingenommen bist, das was ich geschrieben habe auch zu verstehen.
In RoM brauch man auch keine Diamanten zu kaufen, aber komischerweise wird das hier immer wieder runter geleiert.
Mann kann sich die Phiriusmarken erspielen und damit auch Aufwertungen kaufen die man für seine Rüstungen brauch.

Und das es keine Spieler gibt die Gold in WoW kaufen... oh bitte... das will hier doch wohl keiner ernsthaft behaupten, oder etwa doch?
Da will ich erst gar nicht von den "gesponsorten" Raidgilden anfangen die irgendwelche "Raidplätze" gegen echtes Geld verkaufen...

Also bevor du dich das nächste mal verrennst, lesen -> nachdenken, nochmals lesen -> nochmals nachdenken und dann vielleicht posten.

In RoM kommt man ohne Diamantenkauf gut zurecht, in WoW kann man ebenso ohne Goldkauf über die Runden kommen.


----------



## Snori (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

wißt Ihr was?
THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE DRAMA!
Geht weiter Abogames spielen...
Ich werde in diesem dämlichen Spiel nicht gezwungen, Realgeld gegen Spielinhalte zu tauschen.
Alles was euch dazu zwingt, ist euer kleines krankes "Ichwillaberbesseralsderanderesein-Hirn"...
Der hat das, also will ichs auch! Oh guck mal auf die Matpreise... Hmm mit Euros gehts schneller.
Aber halt nee, ich bezahle schon 13 Euro für "InsertNameHere". 
Ach ich verkaufe einfach Zeug für Cashshopwährung und nicht für Gold. HA! Da kommt nie einer drauf *Händereib*!
Diese verschrobenen Gedankengänge bitte verX-tausendfachen und Du hast die Marktsituation in jedem Spiel das "nix" kostet.
Eigentlich sollte man Euch allen die Ohren langziehen, dass Ihr das nicht kapiert. Sowas dreht sich nach Angebot und Nachfrage 
und jeder Idiot will für den wenigsten Einsatz das maximum erreichen...
Echt mal... das beruhigt erst wieder, wenn die ganzen Deppen fort sind und man ein vllt etwas ausgewogeneres Verhältnis zwischen den
Farmmastern und der faulen aber etwas spendableren Fraktion eintritt.
Wer nicht farmen will bis zum umfallen, sollte sich fün 5er im monat halt son zeug holen.
Wer denkt, dass man alles hinterhergeschmissen und geschenkt bekommt, sollte vllt wieder zu mutti ziehen, da kann das vllt noch stimmen.
Wer beides nicht will, der kann noch Moorhuhn spielen, da bekommste was für deinen einsatz 
(bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man das mittlerweile nicht auch schon bezahlen muß).
Also, geht zu mama legt euren kopf auf ihren schoß und klagt ihr euer leid, die zeigt denen schon wie der hase läuft. 
Ansonsten BEZAHLT, oder gebt euch mit dem mittelmaß zufrieden.


Ach ja, ich finde dieses Spiel erfrischend anders und um mal etwas anderes völlig stressfrei zu daddeln isses klasse.
Da kommt man mal von diesem ewigen Krieggeführe weg, dass in Eve online grade herrscht und kann Rotkäppchenhaft durch die gegend stolpern ohne angst haben zu müssen, dass man durch nen zerschossenes Schiff nen Haufen kohle verliert. (Ich werde Eve aber nicht den Rücken kehren, sondern RoM schön als Ausgleich nebenher spielen)
In meinen Augen eins der besten zwischendurch mmo´s derzeit.
Außerdem ist es noch neu und unverbraucht, sieht relativ ok aus (Weh oh Weh ist imho nicht wirklich besser).

my 2 cents

in diesem Sinne Flame on!


----------



## Mendooza returns (17. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Nun, es könnte daran liegen, dass du einfach zu voreingenommen bist, das was ich geschrieben habe auch zu verstehen.
> In RoM brauch man auch keine Diamanten zu kaufen, aber komischerweise wird das hier immer wieder runter geleiert.
> Mann kann sich die Phiriusmarken erspielen und damit auch Aufwertungen kaufen die man für seine Rüstungen brauch.
> 
> ...



nope


----------



## Freakwave (17. April 2009)

Snori schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wißt Ihr was?
> THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE DRAMA!
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /100% sign - musste herzhaft lachen, passt wie die Faust aufs Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

FW


----------



## xtomx (18. April 2009)

Flargh schrieb:


> Mal ganz genau überlegen, Jungs. Viele von euch argumentieren so, als wäre es eine Frechheit und ein Unding, daß Frogster Geld mit den Spielern verdienen möchte. Hallo? Da stecken tausende von Stunden Konzeptions- und Programmierarbeit drin. Und weil der Publisher das f2p System wählt, glaubt ihr, ein Recht darauf zu haben, auch im Endgame ohne Bezahlung mitmischen zu können und zwar mit genausowenig Mühe, wie die, die den Itemshop nutzen und zahlen? Seid froh, daß das Spiel es euch überhaupt ermöglicht, wenn auch mit viel mehr Mühe und Zeit. Wenn ich hier lese: "der Publisher hat's verbockt."...das ist, als würde euch jemand auf einen Kuchen einladen und ihr schnauzt ihn an, weil keine Sahne drauf ist. Das Anspruchsdenken von manchen hier ist wirklich unfassbar. Das Spiel ist f2p...mehr hat man euch nicht versprochen. Nicht  "f2p und ihr seid garantiert die Chefs im Endgame", nicht "wir haben euch mal eben dieses Spiel hier programmiert, nutzt es - ohne zu bezahlen - voll aus. Eure Freude ist uns Lohn genug". Versteht ihr nicht, daß ein ganz normales Geschäftsmodell ist, das Frogster mit dem Itemshop Geld verdienen MUSS und zwar nicht nur ein bisschen? Leute, ihr könnt dankbar sein, daß es euch überhaupt ermöglicht wird, zu spielen, ohne zu bezahlen. Aber nicht zahlen und Ansprüche stellen....vielen hier fehlt ein wenig der Sinn für die Verhältnismässigkeit, habe ich den Eindruck. Und bevor die "Fanboy!" - Rufe erschallen...ich spiele ROM nicht mehr, hat mir nicht besonders gefallen.



genau so sieht es aus und nicht anders.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..was sich manche hier raus nehmen ist schon echt ne frecheit


----------



## Redryujin (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

also zu dem Thema, grundsätzlich kaufe ich mir kein MMO mit einen Item Shop gegen realen Geld. Ich selbst spiele kein ROM aber vielleicht wäre es ja sinnvoller gewesen man hätte das Spiel im Laden für 49:95 Euro verkauft und den shop dann komplett weggelassen. 

Ich erinnerte mich früher hats noch geheißen im Shop von ROM soll es nur Dinge geben die auf die Spiel balance keine Wirkung hat. 

Bevor ich bei einen ITEM SHOP in einen MMO was ausgebe, gehe ich lieber zum Saturn, Media Markt etc. und kauf mir ein neues Spiel.

Früher wo noch Gothic 1 und 2 oder Morrowind der renner war im Rollenspiel braucht man auch keinen Online Shop auch wenn das jetzt offline Spiele sind. Und wenn man durch war hat man sich dann einfach MODs runtergeladen oder selbe welche erstellt und der Spielspaß endete nie.

Ich sage nur eins. Wer einen Item shop nutzt wie jetzt z.b. ROM der darf da seine Items & co gerne kaufen nur nachhinein sollte man dann auch nicht rumjammern. Immerhin zwingt kein Spiel das man im online shop was kauft.

MFG 
Redryujin


----------



## Klos1 (19. April 2009)

Flargh schrieb:


> Mal ganz genau überlegen, Jungs. Viele von euch argumentieren so, als wäre es eine Frechheit und ein Unding, daß Frogster Geld mit den Spielern verdienen möchte. Hallo? Da stecken tausende von Stunden Konzeptions- und Programmierarbeit drin. Und weil der Publisher das f2p System wählt, glaubt ihr, ein Recht darauf zu haben, auch im Endgame ohne Bezahlung mitmischen zu können und zwar mit genausowenig Mühe, wie die, die den Itemshop nutzen und zahlen? Seid froh, daß das Spiel es euch überhaupt ermöglicht, wenn auch mit viel mehr Mühe und Zeit. Wenn ich hier lese: "der Publisher hat's verbockt."...das ist, als würde euch jemand auf einen Kuchen einladen und ihr schnauzt ihn an, weil keine Sahne drauf ist. Das Anspruchsdenken von manchen hier ist wirklich unfassbar. Das Spiel ist f2p...mehr hat man euch nicht versprochen. Nicht  "f2p und ihr seid garantiert die Chefs im Endgame", nicht "wir haben euch mal eben dieses Spiel hier programmiert, nutzt es - ohne zu bezahlen - voll aus. Eure Freude ist uns Lohn genug". Versteht ihr nicht, daß ein ganz normales Geschäftsmodell ist, das Frogster mit dem Itemshop Geld verdienen MUSS und zwar nicht nur ein bisschen? Leute, ihr könnt dankbar sein, daß es euch überhaupt ermöglicht wird, zu spielen, ohne zu bezahlen. Aber nicht zahlen und Ansprüche stellen....vielen hier fehlt ein wenig der Sinn für die Verhältnismässigkeit, habe ich den Eindruck. Und bevor die "Fanboy!" - Rufe erschallen...ich spiele ROM nicht mehr, hat mir nicht besonders gefallen.



/sign

Trotzdem finde ich persönlich dieses Finanzierungsmodell beschissen. Es ist der Grund, warum ich nie Rom spielen werde. Ich zahl lieber für das Spiel und anschließend meine 13 Euro im Monat. Ist meiner Meinung nach tausendmal besser.

Aber jedem natürlich das seine.


----------



## Freakwave (19. April 2009)

Ich spiele auch ROM, bis jetzt habe ich mir aus dem Item Shop nichts geholt, was ich mir mal holen werde ist denke ich ein Mount (Permanent) da mir das mieten auf die nerven geht, weil wenn ich gerade am A.... der welt bin und mein Mount abgelaufen ist, hasse ich das zu Fuß gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Keine Ahnung ob Mounts (Permantente) auch droppen in Instanzen oder so, sollte dies der Fall sein werde ich wohl auf so eines warten. Ansonsten bezüglich Rüstungen und Runen ect. gibt es vieles für Quests und dergleichen (Dropps ect.) und wenn man nicht das beste vom besten haben "muss" "möchte" dann kommt man denke ich gut ohne Item Shop durchs Game.

lg

FW


----------



## Nightrise (19. April 2009)

MOin!

ALso ich würde sagen, es bringt nichts herumzujammern!

Frogster ist ein wirtschaftsunternehmen und die werden vornehmlich auf ihre Zahlen gucken und werden natürlich versuchen möglichst viel Geld aus dem Spiel zu holen! Also werden der CS nicht abgeschafft und die Dias auch nicht aus dem AH geholt! Beides halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich!

Und sieh es mal so... wenn keiner im AH Gegenstände für Dias kauft, dann wird über kurz oder lang auch wieder für Gold angeboten! Ist jetzt erstmal ein grosser Ansturm und eine grosse verlockung, aber das wird sich auch wieder auspendeln, denn letztlich werden die preise im AH ganz klar durch angebot und nachfrage geregelt! Und wenn das angebot viel zu teuer ist, dann existiert auch sehr schnell keine nachfrage mehr! folglich werden die preise sinken bzw werden wieder mehr angebote für gold zu finden sein!

Also die anfänglichen unausgeglichenheiten muss man halt erstmal durchmachen, bis es sich ausgewogen hat!

Mfg


----------



## Lintflas (20. April 2009)

Tja, so ist es nunmal. Ganz im Gegensatz zur Spiele-Presse, die ja lauthals behauptete daß Free-to-play die Zukunft gehören würde, sieht die Realität wohl doch anders aus. Ich halte von diesem Konzept absolut nichts! Für ein gutes MMORPG würde ich sogar 20 Euro im Monat bezahlen, wenn dadurch die Ingame-Vorraussetzungen für alle gleich sind. Monatliche Abo-Gebühren sind einfach überschaubarer, und alle Spieler haben die gleichen Bedingungen im Spiel.

Frogster wäre gut beraten, wenn sie das System auf ein normales Abo von 8 oder 9 Euro monatlich umstellen und den Item-shop abschaffen würden. Damit würden sie auf Dauer mit Sicherheit mehr Erfolg haben und ihre Kosten auch besser decken können.

Ich war anfangs wirklich an ROM interessiert, aber nachdem was ich mittlerweile so höre, habe kaum noch Lust in ROM durchzustarten.


----------



## Pulli (20. April 2009)

Hi,
ok das Gold wird wertloser,
aber scheinbar verstehst du das ganze nicht?!
Wie soll sich denn Frogster finanzieren?
Bist du von der Realität geblendet?
Ok, ist doch klar das sie es schön reden,
aber auch die müssen Kosten zahlen.
Also sehe ich das nicht so schlimm.



Jogi1401 schrieb:


> Eins steht fest: CS hin oder her, ohne CS Items geht
> nichts, wo man sie herbekommt ist ja egal, oder wie man
> sie bekommt, *aber ohne die Items im CS geht kaum was*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (20. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> *Ohne Goldkauf geht in WoW gar nichts!
> Wer kein Gold kauft, kann WoW nicht spielen!
> *




Meiner Signatur ist zu entnehmen das Ich Wow spiele, und soll Ich dir sagen wieviel Gold Ich bei Ebay und Konsorten gekauft habe ? Null

Habe Zwei mal episches Fliegen macht zusammen 10.000 Gold, Zwei mal Kaltwetterflug 2.000 Gold, 4 Mal Reiten an die 500 Gold, ein Schmuckstück das im Ah 9.000 Gold wert ist. 

So .. Und jetzt sag mir das Ich nicht Wow spielen kann.


----------



## Frankyb (20. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> *Ohne Goldkauf geht in WoW gar nichts!
> Wer kein Gold kauft, kann WoW nicht spielen!
> *



Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn.
Bin lvl 80 und verdiene mit dumm und dämlich.
Alleine durch Tagesquest und verkäufe im Ah kann ich am tag so um 500-700g machen.

Wer nich blöd anstellt kann mehr als genug Gold haben.


----------



## gw1200 (20. April 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn.
> Bin lvl 80 und verdiene mit dumm und dämlich.
> Alleine durch Tagesquest und verkäufe im Ah kann ich am tag so um 500-700g machen.
> 
> Wer nich blöd anstellt kann mehr als genug Gold haben.



Nur mal so als Frage ohne voreingenommen zu sein (egal welches Spiel). Was machen die Neueinsteiger in WoW? Gibt es da auch Möglichkeiten als Casual-Gamer Geld zu verdienen (Farmen, Craften) schon mit Lvl 30 oder 40? Wird man mit "normaler" Ausrüstung auch in Ini's mitgenommen wenn man nur 2 oder 3 mal pro Wochen Zeit zum Zocken hat?

Es ist ja nicht jeder gleich am Anfang Lvl 80 und bis dahin wird der Weg wohl relativ lang sein.


----------



## Sturmrufer (20. April 2009)

@Frankyb und Nighttauren_Dun
Den Post den ihr zitiert vollständig zu lesen war euch wohl zu anstrengend. Fusie hat nie behauptet das Goldkauf bei WOW norwendig ist. Lest euch den Post einfach noch mal durch und versucht ihn zu verstehen.


----------



## OldboyX (20. April 2009)

> Nur mal so als Frage ohne voreingenommen zu sein (egal welches Spiel). Was machen die Neueinsteiger in WoW? Gibt es da auch Möglichkeiten als Casual-Gamer Geld zu verdienen (Farmen, Craften) schon mit Lvl 30 oder 40? Wird man mit "normaler" Ausrüstung auch in Ini's mitgenommen wenn man nur 2 oder 3 mal pro Wochen Zeit zum Zocken hat?



Es gibt auch für Neueinsteiger die Möglichkeit Gold zu verdienen. Auch mit Stufe 30 oder 40 schon, aber natürlich weniger als auf auf höherer Stufe. Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanze steigen die Anforderungen an die Ausrüstung der Spieler um diese Instanze erfolgreich zu bestreiten. So läuft das nunmal, wer mehr Zeit investiert kann seinen Charakter besser ausbauen. Spielt man weniger, dauert es länger bis man soweit ist. Bestimmte Spielinhalte wird man als "Casual" nie zu Gesicht bekommen.

Im Itemshop-Modell kann man nun als "Casual" die fehlende Zeit die man nicht investieren kann oder möchte dadurch ausgleichen, dass man Euros bezahlt um an Inhalte zu gelangen, anstatt Zeit direkt ins Spiel zu investieren. Leider ist es oft ein Trugschluss, da für wirkliches Endgame in Itemshop Games meist dann beide Faktoren notwendig werden: Viel Zeit investieren und viel Geld investieren.
Klar, Geld muss man auch im echten Leben erstmal verdienen. Doch in der Regel betrachtet man als Spieler ein Spiel als geschlossenes System mit Regeln, die für alle gleich sein sollten. Für mich ist ein Itemshop Spiel wie ein Marathonlauf, in dem man aber gelaufene Kilometer auch einfach für Geld kaufen kann: I.e. man kauft einfach 10 Kilometer und muss nur noch ca. 32 laufen. Dieser Grundgedanke ist mir einfach komplett zuwider, genauso wie Doping im Sport (wer mehr Euros für die besseren "Mittelchen" hat der gewinnt).
Natürlich wird niemand gezwungen, Euros zu investieren, doch ich persönliche würde niemals ein Itemshop-MMO anrühren.

Das Bezahl-System hingegen wirft immer wieder die Frage auf, wieso alle gleich viel bezahlen sollen, wenn manche nur einen Tag die Woche spielen und deshalb vielleicht nur ein Viertel des Spiels sehen und nutzen. Für mich ist das in Ordnung, da ich die Möglichkeit habe jederzeit alles zu sehen, wenn ich denn gewillt bin die Zeit zu investieren und unter Beachtung der im Spiel geltenden Regeln (ohne mir Vorteile aus Euros zu beziehen).


----------



## gw1200 (20. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es gibt auch für Neueinsteiger die Möglichkeit Gold zu verdienen. Auch mit Stufe 30 oder 40 schon, aber natürlich weniger als auf auf höherer Stufe. Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanze steigen die Anforderungen an die Ausrüstung der Spieler um diese Instanze erfolgreich zu bestreiten. So läuft das nunmal, wer mehr Zeit investiert kann seinen Charakter besser ausbauen. Spielt man weniger, dauert es länger bis man soweit ist. Bestimmte Spielinhalte wird man als "Casual" nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
> 
> Im Itemshop-Modell kann man nun als "Casual" die fehlende Zeit die man nicht investieren kann oder möchte dadurch ausgleichen, dass man Euros bezahlt um an Inhalte zu gelangen, anstatt Zeit direkt ins Spiel zu investieren. Leider ist es oft ein Trugschluss, da für wirkliches Endgame in Itemshop Games meist dann beide Faktoren notwendig werden: Viel Zeit investieren und viel Geld investieren.
> Klar, Geld muss man auch im echten Leben erstmal verdienen. Doch in der Regel betrachtet man als Spieler ein Spiel als geschlossenes System mit Regeln, die für alle gleich sein sollten. Für mich ist ein Itemshop Spiel wie ein Marathonlauf, in dem man aber gelaufene Kilometer auch einfach für Geld kaufen kann: I.e. man kauft einfach 10 Kilometer und muss nur noch ca. 32 laufen. Dieser Grundgedanke ist mir einfach komplett zuwider, genauso wie Doping im Sport (wer mehr Euros für die besseren "Mittelchen" hat der gewinnt).
> ...



Wenn ich die Antwort lese komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass man auch in WoW genau wie in RoM mit Einsatz von Geld schneller zum Ziel kommt, bzw. Zeit kompensieren kann. 
Der Unterschied zu RoM ist eben man *muss* noch monatliche Zahlungen leisten. Also im Grunde selbiges wie bei RoM.


----------



## forenacc (20. April 2009)

Snori schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wißt Ihr was?
> THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE DRAMA!
> ...




Ich kann nur noch zustimmen.
Und echt gut verfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke, habe lange nicht so gelacht


----------



## HugoBoss24 (20. April 2009)

gw1200 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Antwort lese komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass man auch in WoW genau wie in RoM mit Einsatz von Geld schneller zum Ziel kommt, bzw. Zeit kompensieren kann.
> Der Unterschied zu RoM ist eben man *muss* noch monatliche Zahlungen leisten. Also im Grunde selbiges wie bei RoM.




dann lies den text noch mal. bzw lies in so lange bis du ihn verstanden hast und deine schlußvolgerung wird sich ändern.


----------



## mattenowie (20. April 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> So ein Haufen Müll hab ich ja noch nie gelesen. Goldkauf in WOW nötig ????? Das braucht nun wirklich keiner, das bekommste ja nun ausreichend für Questen, Tagesquesten etc. Kann ja sein, dass Du ohne Goldkauf nicht klar kommst, aber verallgemeiner dass bitte nicht.





Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Meiner Signatur ist zu entnehmen das Ich Wow spiele, und soll Ich dir sagen wieviel Gold Ich bei Ebay und Konsorten gekauft habe ? Null
> 
> Habe Zwei mal episches Fliegen macht zusammen 10.000 Gold, Zwei mal Kaltwetterflug 2.000 Gold, 4 Mal Reiten an die 500 Gold, ein Schmuckstück das im Ah 9.000 Gold wert ist.
> 
> So .. Und jetzt sag mir das Ich nicht Wow spielen kann.





Frankyb schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Blödsinn.
> Bin lvl 80 und verdiene mit dumm und dämlich.
> Alleine durch Tagesquest und verkäufe im Ah kann ich am tag so um 500-700g machen.
> 
> Wer nich blöd anstellt kann mehr als genug Gold haben.



leute mal ganz erlich, seit ihr den wirklich so in eurem, nichts böses über wow wahn verankert. er hatt nichts gegen wow geschrieben. das war sarkasmus und auf den post des te bezogen.


----------



## gw1200 (20. April 2009)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> dann lies den text noch mal. bzw lies in so lange bis du ihn verstanden hast und deine schlußvolgerung wird sich ändern.



Ich habe *ihn *gelesen und die *Schlussfolgerung *passt schon. In WoW ist es genau wie in RoM, ohne Zusatzgeld ist mehr Zeit erforderlich - oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Niko78 (20. April 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> So ein Haufen Müll hab ich ja noch nie gelesen. Goldkauf in WOW nötig ????? Das braucht nun wirklich keiner, das bekommste ja nun ausreichend für Questen, Tagesquesten etc. Kann ja sein, dass Du ohne Goldkauf nicht klar kommst, aber verallgemeiner dass bitte nicht.


ZITAT(Fusie @ 14.04.2009, 19:12) *
Ohne Goldkauf geht in WoW gar nichts!
Wer kein Gold kauft, kann WoW nicht spielen!
Das ist Fakt! Da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln! Darum macht auch Blizzard so wenig gegen die Goldfarmer!

TOTALER SCHWACHSINN. Habe nun einen Lvl80-Char und 6.500 Gold und man bekommt mehr, als man verbrauchen kann.
Wer Gold kaufen muss hat einfach den Sinn vom Spiel nicht verstanden und fällt unter die Kategorie LOOSER. ^^


----------



## Stampeete (20. April 2009)

Ich verstehe diesen Thread nicht... Wer schonmal einen (vermeindlich-) Kostenlosen Asia Grinder á la Silkroad und co gespielt hat, sollte wissen das Kostenlose MMORPG´s nunmal so funktionieren! Anfangs ist alles schön, aber von Patch zu Patch kommen mächtigerere Items/Skills usw hinzu, und alte Preise fallen ins bodenlose während neue Gegenstände ständig teurer werden. Crafting Systeme werden immer schwerer zu meistern bzw "failen" andauernd, damit die Spieler immer mehr Gold bei dubiosen GoldSellern kaufen. Ohne wirkliches Geld kommt man in "KOSTENLOSEN" MMORPG´s halt nicht weiter...oder spielt sein halbes leben lang. Schön ist natürlich das man es erstmal umsonst spielen kann, wenn man aber zu den besten gehören möchte muss man extrem viel Zeit (zum Leveln), Glück (zum Droppen) und Geld (zum kaufen von EXP/SKILL verstärken) mitbringen!

Also wenn ihr bock drauf habt dann spielt RoM doch weiter, wenn ihr allerdings rumheult weil es vermeintlich garnicht umsonst ist, kauft euch ein ABO Spiel!

Wie Ironisch oder findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Fusie (20. April 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> TOTALER SCHWACHSINN. Habe nun einen Lvl80-Char und 6.500 Gold und man bekommt mehr, als man verbrauchen kann.
> Wer Gold kaufen muss hat einfach den Sinn vom Spiel nicht verstanden und fällt unter die Kategorie LOOSER. ^^



Ich nehme mal deine Wenigkeit als aktuellen Fall "Ich kann weder einen vollständig Text erfassen, noch diesen verstehen." um auf den Rest bzw. vorherige Posts von mir zu verweisen.
Sofern du und deine Artgenossen nun das verstanden haben, dürft ihr gerne wieder kommen und euch für den verzapften Unsinn in eine Ecke stellend schämen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einige haben es ja schon verstanden wie es gemeint war, man brauch weder in RoM Diamanten kaufen, noch in WoW Gold kaufen, ist einfach so.
Nur wenn eben einige hier immer wieder, und wahrscheinlich noch unter verschiedenen Forennamen, los leiern das es ja ohne Diamanten nicht gehen würde, na dann sage ich, geht es auch ohne Goldkauf in WoW nicht.

Alle x Monate bannt Blizzard ein paar Goldfarmer, ja großes Kino, bis dahin haben die ganze Gebiete unsicher gemacht und den Charakter auf Level 80 bei eBay schon längst wieder verhökert und irgendeinen dummen Käufer trifft dann der Bann dank "botten"...

Und wo keine Nachfrage, da kein Angebot, aber es vergeht kaum ein Tag wo man sich einloggt und an den bekannten Stellen sawedwdwadd und tzfdhsdfwefgh für ihre Anbieter werben sieht...

Zu den "mächtigen" Items... man kann nun SKINS für RÜSTUNGEN gegen Diamanten kaufen, und jetzt kommt der Brüller, das machen manche sogar... und natürlich werden dann dadurch ihre Charakter absolut unbesiegbar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich muss dann hier oder da schon ein wenig kichern, wenn dann da ein Level 20er Ritter/Krieger/wasauchimmer in aufgeklebter Platte vor irgendeinem Lowlevel Elite seinen Grabstein setzt, da er weder spielen noch seine Ausrüstung vernünftig zusammen stellen kann... aber Hauptsache für xxx Diamanten nutzloses Zeug aus dem Itemshop geholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, es werden zur Zeit immer neue Reittiere angeboten, jeweils nur für einen begrenzten Zeitraum, und was soll man dazu sagen, die werden auch gekauft... sind aber nicht großartig schneller als andere Reittiere sondern sehen nur anders aus... und an welcher Stelle bringen die nun einen erheblichen Vorteil gegenüber normalen oder gemieteten Reittieren?


----------



## Mendooza returns (20. April 2009)

da hat sich ja buffed mit rom ein dickes ei gelegt
es gibt weder etwas neues darüber zu berichten, also keine neuen news
und auch keine neuen threads im forum
nur die 2 hier werden überhaupt noch benutzt "so langsam werden alle wach" und "lohn sich rom überhaupt"
und das auch fast nur von leuten die sagen wollen wie schlecht rom ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fusie schrieb:


> Zu den "mächtigen" Items... man kann nun SKINS für RÜSTUNGEN gegen Diamanten kaufen, und jetzt kommt der Brüller, das machen manche sogar... und natürlich werden dann dadurch ihre Charakter absolut unbesiegbar... jester.gif



du bist so beschränkt und blind dafür solltest du eingesperrt werden


----------



## Jesbi (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

es ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, wenn die Sachen im Auktionshaus nicht für Diamanten gekauft werden, dann kommen diese auch bald wieder zu normalen Preisen rein.
Die Frage ist nur wieviele bereit sind Diamanten zu bezahlen.

@Fusie



> Ansonsten, hiermit stelle ich den geistigen Wettstreit ein, die Meisten sind ja unbewaffnet wie man hier an ihren Kommentaren nur zu deutlich erkennen kann.
> 
> Ich nehme mal deine Wenigkeit als aktuellen Fall "Ich kann weder einen vollständig Text erfassen, noch diesen verstehen." um auf den Rest bzw. vorherige Posts von mir zu verweisen.
> Sofern du und deine Artgenossen nun das verstanden haben, dürft ihr gerne wieder kommen und euch für den verzapften Unsinn in eine Ecke stellend schämen.



Soetwas ist unhöflich und wenig hilfreich, es führt allenfalls zu Schließung von Themen.

Und den Diamantenhandel mit WoW zu vergleichen ist natürlich prima und hilfreich, es hat beides nur sehr wenig gemeinsam und warum sollte man nicht direckt wieder die WoW-Spieler verärgern und provozieren, damit diese auch auf jedenfall im RoM-Forum aktiv werden.

Du hast bestimmt Recht, das niemand, der sich ein wenig Zeit nimmt im Auktionshaus oder Shop einkaufen muss.
Gezwungen wird schließlich niemand vom Publisher, aber deine Art und Weise wie Du hier auftritts und der meinung bist, das Du andere User hier als dumm darstellen kannst, ist auf garkeinenfall richtig oder in irgendeiner Weise hilfreich.

mfg


----------



## Fusie (20. April 2009)

@ Jesbi

Nur so als kleine Anmerkung, hier wurden schon etliche Post von WoW Fanatikern, die weit aus ausfallender waren, von Moderatoren gelöscht, daher sehe ich inzwischen keinen Grund mehr diese "User" mit Samthandschuhen anzufassen.
Nebenbei bemerkt verhalte ich mich im Gegensatz zu manchen von diesen noch sehr zurückhaltend, siehe gewisse Vorposter oder schlicht kleine Trolle, die mal wieder um Aufmerksamkeit heischend irgendeinen geistigen Dünnpfiff hier ablassen.
Was soll es, wird es mal wieder zu ausfallend, muss eben der Moderator mal wieder mit dem Kehrbesen ran.

Witzig bei all dem "RoM ist ja so schlecht", das man immer mehr Spieler in RoM sieht, das sollte so manchen Troll mal zu denken geben.
Wem es Spaß macht der bleibt, andere spielen eben weiter etwas anderes.
Wenn man mit dem einen oder anderen Spieler in RoM ins Gespräch kommt, landet man so oder so irgendwann beim Thema WoW, weil fast jeder das Spiel kennt oder länger gespielt hat.
Man aber aus recht unterschiedlichen Gründen diesem nun den Rücken zuwendet und sich nach etwas anderem umsieht.

Allein der Eingangspost ist pures trollen, daher kann man dazu nur sagen, wie man in den Wald hinein ruft so schallt es auch hinaus.


----------



## Stampeete (20. April 2009)

Dem Threadersteller fehlt vielleicht einfach nur die Erfahrung in sachen Free-MMORPG... Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen das Frogster hier einfach nur dasselbe Ziel verfolgt wie GameMasters oder Joymax bei den Asia-MMORPG-Grindern, die einfach unglaublich viel Geld über den InGame Shop oder das verkaufen von Gold erzielen.


----------



## MMickyD (20. April 2009)

So jetzt werde ich hier auch mal meinen Senf abgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es eigentlich ganz lustig wie sich hier die WOW Spieler und die ROM Spieler an den Hals gehen.
Ich selbst habe auch 3 Jahre WOW gespielt und jetzt auch schon seit 5 Monaten ROM und ich muss sagen ich habe es nie nötig oder ich werde es nie nötig haben mir Gold oder Dias zu kaufen, warum auch.
Ich finde es sind immer die gleichen die lieber den schnellen Weg nehmen und dafür Euros ausgeben um nur damit anzugeben das sie das beste Equipt oder sonstiges haben, für mich sind das nur faule Säcke die anscheinend das Spielprinzip nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen.


----------



## sTereoType (20. April 2009)

MMickyD schrieb:


> Ich finde es sind immer die gleichen die lieber den schnellen Weg nehmen und dafür Euros ausgeben um nur damit anzugeben das sie das beste Equipt oder sonstiges haben, für mich sind das nur faule Säcke die anscheinend das Spielprinzip nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen.


ähm falsch, das spielprinzip bei rom schließt den itemshop ein , anders würde das spiel sich auch nicht halten können


----------



## Soidberg (20. April 2009)

Das ist typisch in einer Zweiklassengesellschaft.

Die, die es sich nicht leisten können/wollen, hacken auf die ein, die es können und tun.
Am Ende brennen umgestürzte Pferde in den Vororten der großen Städte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pehaiel (20. April 2009)

Vor ein paar Wochen wurde mein "RoM = Abzocke" Thread noch verschmäht , nun schaut selbst was diese geldgierigen geier getan haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal viele Grüße an all die frogster fanbois die ihr ach so faires rom in meinem thread noch angepriesen haben.


----------



## OldboyX (21. April 2009)

> Ich habe ihn gelesen und die Schlussfolgerung passt schon. In WoW ist es genau wie in RoM, ohne Zusatzgeld ist mehr Zeit erforderlich - oder etwa nicht?



Das ist so schon richtig, aber nur weil man eine Ähnlichkeit feststellt, heißt das nicht, dass beides automatisch gleich ist. Wäre bei einer Tour de France Doping "legal" und man würde dort sozusagen Stände einrichten wo die Fahrer während des Rennens sicht mit entsprechendem Kleingeld die nötige Energie spritzen lassen, so wäre das für mich einfach furchtbar, da es dem Sportgeist widerspricht. Genauso widerspricht es für mich dem "Spielgeist" wenn man in einem Itemshop die ansonsten geltende Spielmechanik mit Euros aushebelt.

Natürlich ist es auch in WoW gang und gäbe, sich Gold zu kaufen, Arenaratings  zu kaufen uvm. Ebenso wissen wir alle, dass es bei der Tour de France eben auch doping gibt und die Finanzkraft der Teams etc. eine gewichtige Rolle spielt. Der Unterschied liegt eben im Detail und für mich hauptsächlich darin, ob ein Versuch gemacht wird, "fair zu spielen" oder ob von Beginnn an "everything goes" gespielt wird. Im letzteren Fall habe ich nämlich keine Lust mehr, da es nicht mehr primär um das Spiel selbst geht.

Für mich ist Itemshop in einem MMO so wie Hebekräne beim Gewichtheben. Sobald jeder Gewichtheber einen Hebekran mitbringen darf, geht es nicht mehr ums Gewichtheben sondern nur noch darum wer mehr Geld für den größeren Hebekran hat. Und das letzte was ich in einem Spiel gern mache ist "wer hat mehr Euros irl" zu spielen. Das macht nämlich den Grundgedanken von Sportgeist, Fairness, Spielspaß, gleiche Voraussetzungen für alle usw. kaputt.


----------



## Fusie (21. April 2009)

Im Grunde genommen wäre dann gar kein MMO etwas für dich, denn in jedem gilt, wer mehr Zeit hat, kommt auch weiter, also mit "fair" oder gleiche Voraussetzungen ist da nicht viel.
Ebenso zählt in vielen Spielen auch Vitamin B(eziehungen), entweder du hast ein gutes Händchen und landest in den richtigen Gruppen/Gilden/Raids, oder du kannst dich abstrampeln bis der Arzt kommt, aber wirst keine Raidinstanz von innen sehen.

Nehmen wir mal RoM und sagen wir mal das wir keine Diamanten kaufen wollen, also weder im Shop noch im Auktionshaus.
Setzen wir nun noch ein gewisses Maß an Willen voraus sich mit dem Spiel zu befassen und basteln uns genau einen "Hauptcharakter", der von einer kleinen Horde "Nebencharakter" unterstützt wird.
Mit jedem Charakter erledige man nun jeden Tag seine 10 Phiriusmarken Quests und schon hat man eine ordentliche Menge Marken nach einigen Tagen zur Verfügung die man in Aufrüstungen stecken kann.

Ausgaben in Euro = 0, aber gleiche Möglichkeiten wie ein Diamantenkäufer, nur mit mehr Aufwand und Koordination verbunden.

Selbe Spiel im Auktionshaus, oft genug geschrieben, aber wird ja hier nur zugemeckert... gibt es ein gewünschtes Item nur gegen Diamanten, nun dann klemme ich mich eben dahinter es entweder andersweitig zu erhalten, oder ich warte einfach ab bis es für Gold zu haben ist.

Sofern ich mir dann noch Spieler mit einer ähnlichen Einstellung suche, diese in eine Gilde bringe und mit denen dann zusammen das Spiel erlebe, kann mir die gesamte Diamantengeschichte ziemlich weit am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (21. April 2009)

Hmm, verstehe nicht warum sich Leute über andere aufregen die sich über den CS halt ihre Männlichkeit besorgen.
Gibt genug Leute dir auch ohne einen Cent im CS zu lassen an der Spitze mit spielen können.
Natürlich braucht man Dias, das ist klar, ohne geht nix.
Jedoch kann man diese auch gut bekommen ohne Realgeld zu investieren.
Klar, dauert seine Zeit, aber was hat man in Rom den mehr als Zeit.

Für mich klingt der ganze Thread wie nen Neid auf die leute die sich ebend in 2 Wochen nen gut gepimpten 50er hin basteln aber letztendlich von der Spielmechanik nicht viel begriffen haben.

Ich für meinen teil spiele aus Spaß, nicht für irgend einen vergleich.
So lange es mir Spaß macht und ich nicht gezwungen bin Teuros zu investieren ist die Rom-Welt in Ordung.
Wer behauptet Rom kann man nur spielen indem man Realcash investiert hat wohl viel zu hohe Ansprüche und/oder die ganze Spielmechanik nicht verstanden.

Ich habe in meine Ausrüstung keinen Cent investiert und kann als Tank trotzdem in jede Ini gehen.
Nur das Leute für gleichwertige Ausrüstung mit dem CS 4 Wochen gebraucht haben und ich ebend 3 Monate.
Spaß habe ich trotzdem, meinen Char beherrsche ich was einige CS pimped Chars im Duell schon zu spühren bekommen haben.
Wer neidisch ist auf Leute die ihre Chars für viele 100 Teuros gepimpt haben wird in F2P Games nie richtig Spaß haben können.
Viel mehr sollte man es als Ansporn sehen das selbe ohne den finanziellen Schwerpunkt zu erreichen.
Und das ist 100%ig möglich. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet lügt schlich und einfach aus Unwissenheit.


----------



## gw1200 (21. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Genauso widerspricht es für mich dem "Spielgeist" wenn man in einem Itemshop die ansonsten geltende Spielmechanik mit Euros aushebelt.



Nach meinen Erfahrungen wird durch den CS-Shop die Spielmechanik in keinster Weise ausgehebelt, zumal man über das AH auch Diamanten erhandeln kann und diese im Grunde nur im High-Level-Bereich sinnvoll sind. Wahrscheinlich hast Du nicht viel Erfahrung mit RoM.

Bei anderen Spielen wird auch mit realem Geld gehandelt. Das ist zwar offiziell verboten aber inoffiziell im Grunde erwünscht, da sich durch diese zwar illegale Methode die Accountzahlen erhöhen, nämlich durch die Casual-Gamer, die trotz geringem Zeitaufwand zur benötigten Ausrüstung kommen. Meine Erfahrungen mit WoW und einigen anderen Online-Spielen zeigen das jedenfalls. Leider gibt das keiner von den WoW-Fans gerne zu, weil dies das einzige Argument gegen F2P-Spiele ist.


----------



## OldboyX (21. April 2009)

> Im Grunde genommen wäre dann gar kein MMO etwas für dich, denn in jedem gilt, wer mehr Zeit hat, kommt auch weiter, also mit "fair" oder gleiche Voraussetzungen ist da nicht viel.



Wie bereits oben erwähnt, geht es nicht um "fair" sondern um "fairer" und da gibt es definitiv Unterschiede.




> Bei anderen Spielen wird auch mit realem Geld gehandelt. Das ist zwar offiziell verboten aber inoffiziell im Grunde erwünscht, da sich durch diese zwar illegale Methode die Accountzahlen erhöhen, nämlich durch die Casual-Gamer, die trotz geringem Zeitaufwand zur benötigten Ausrüstung kommen.



Das ist genau mein Argument. Es wird zumindest versucht diesem Geschehen Einhalt zu gebieten, auch wenn dies in der Realität natürlich nicht 100%ig klappt. Auch bestreite ich keineswegs, dass Goldverkauf usw. profitabel ist (siehe Beispiel Radsport oben). Trotzdem rechtfertigt das nicht, dass man die Unterschiede zwischen blatant-offenem "Leistungseinkauf" und dem zumindest grundsätzlich gleichberechtigenden "Zugangsgrundbeitrag" komplett wegwischt.



> Wahrscheinlich hast Du nicht viel Erfahrung mit RoM.



Auch richtig und ich werde auch nie welche sammeln. Letztlich ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema eine moralisch verankerte und kann somit schwer erklärt werden und genausowenig durch irgendwelche Sachargumente geändert werden. Ich finde es wie schon öfters erklärt verwerflich sich direkt über RL-Geld einen Vorteil in einem Spiel zu verschaffen und kann daher kein Spiel spielen / unterstützen in dem genau dieses System als Bezahlmodell verwendet wird.

Auch in Abo-MMOs finde ich es verwerflich, sich für Euros Gold, Accounts, Items  usw. zu kaufen, doch ziehe ich dieses System vor, weil es dort wenigstens
a) verboten ist
b) zu einem Bann führen kann
c) dort mehr(als bei f2p) Leute so denken wie ich und es verwerflich finden


----------



## Jesbi (21. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> @ Jesbi
> Nur so als kleine Anmerkung, hier wurden schon etliche Post von WoW Fanatikern, die weit aus ausfallender waren, von Moderatoren gelöscht, daher sehe ich inzwischen keinen Grund mehr diese "User" mit Samthandschuhen anzufassen.



Naja, aber manchmal sollte man halt lieber reporten und auf die Mods hier vertrauen, mehr wollte ich damit garnicht sagen.


Aber wenn man dieses Thema verfolgt, ist es doch so, das man davon ausgehen kann, diejenigen die hier gegen den Shop wettern noch nicht wirklich lange bei RoM dabei sind.

Jedem bleibt es selber überlassen ob er/sie sich Diamanten aus dem Shop holt, Diamanten sind auch anders zu bekommen nur mit einem höheren Zeitaufwand.
Soweit ich mich erinnere ist es ja auch der Sinn dabei, die Leute mit mehr Spielzeit farmen sich ihre Items und Diamanten (im Idealfall Schüler/Studenten/Menschen mit weniger Verpflichtungen), im Gegenzug dazu sollen Leute mit weniger Spielzeit im Shop bedient werden und so ein Gleichgewicht geschaffen werden, wenn man sich hier jetzt auf Spieler mit tollen Jobs und weniger Zeit bezieht, ein wunderbares Prinzip.

Auch wenn man wenig Zeit hat, Familie oder andere Verpflichtungen und kein Geld,
heisst das nicht, das man dann in RoM nichts erreichen kann, aber dann dauert es nicht 4 Wochen oder 3 Monate sondern 6 Monate. Aber auch dann kann RoM immernoch F2P sein und man spart sich 13€ im Monat.

Es geht in diesem Thema nicht darum welches Game besser oder schlechter ist, es geht nicht darum welches Game einem besser gefällt, auch stellt sich nicht die Frage ob in P2P Games mit Ingamewährung gegen Echtgeld gehandelt wird.
Die Frage ist, kann man RoM als F2P-Game spielen und darauf gibt es nur eine Antwort, ja man kann, wenn man die entsprechende Zeit und Geduld investiert.

mfg


----------



## gw1200 (21. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist genau mein Argument. Es wird zumindest versucht diesem Geschehen Einhalt zu gebieten, auch wenn dies in der Realität natürlich nicht 100%ig klappt. Auch bestreite ich keineswegs, dass Goldverkauf usw. profitabel ist (siehe Beispiel Radsport oben). Trotzdem rechtfertigt das nicht, dass man die Unterschiede zwischen blatant-offenem "Leistungseinkauf" und dem zumindest grundsätzlich gleichberechtigenden "Zugangsgrundbeitrag" komplett wegwischt.



Der "Versuch" funktioniert nicht einmal 10%ig, da eigentlich niemand daran interessiert ist.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch richtig und ich werde auch nie welche sammeln. Letztlich ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema eine moralisch verankerte und kann somit schwer erklärt werden und genausowenig durch irgendwelche Sachargumente geändert werden. Ich finde es wie schon öfters erklärt verwerflich sich direkt über RL-Geld einen Vorteil in einem Spiel zu verschaffen und kann daher kein Spiel spielen / unterstützen in dem genau dieses System als Bezahlmodell verwendet wird.
> 
> Auch in Abo-MMOs finde ich es verwerflich, sich für Euros Gold, Accounts, Items  usw. zu kaufen, doch ziehe ich dieses System vor, weil es dort wenigstens
> a) verboten ist
> ...



Da Du nie Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht sammeln kannst, wirst Du auch nie erkennen, dass die Spielmechanik nicht verändert wird. Demzufolge sind Deine Vorurteile auch durch keinerlei Kenntnisse belegt und werden es nie sein - also haltlos.


----------



## Batzenbaer (21. April 2009)

Hehe es ist also "unfair" sich mit Diamanten zeitliche Vorteile zu verschaffen?
Ist es auch nicht nicht "unfair" das andere 24/7 MA Runs machen können oder die Worlbosse legen nach Serverdown,wo ich noch auf der Arbeit bin?
Das Leben ist nie "fair".

Ich kann mir mit Diamanten kein fertig gepimptes legendäres Set im CS kaufen.
Ich kann mir aber die Arbeit ersparen auf 3 gleiche Fusionssteine vom NPC/AH zu warten.
Auch brauch ich nicht täglich mir zig neue Twinks erstellen,die ich bis level 10 ziehe und dann Manasteine Grad 3 herstelle,
nur um sie dann wieder zu löschen.
Die Zeit habe ich gar nicht.
Dafür kann ich mir es aber leisten makellose Fusionssteine und Aufladungen im zu CS kaufen.
Meine Stats farme ich immernoch selber.

Der eine hat Zeit,der andere Geld und dann gibs noch die,die von beiden zu viel haben.
Die rennen dann halt mit T7+6 Waffe mit gelben Stats rum und Rüssiset komplett+6 auch nur mit gelb gefüllt.
Muss ich mich deshalb grämen?Denke nicht.

Muss ich die Preise im AH zahlen?Nein.Stats/Daylieitems farm ich mir selber.
Ich schau vlt 1xmal die Woche da rein und lach mir eins.
Gold fürs reppen bekomme ich über Quests/items genug,craften tue ich mir nicht an,Dias hol ich mir bei Frogster.
Für mich ist das AH völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Soidberg (21. April 2009)

Außerdem sollten alle mal daran denken, dass die Leute, die im Shop kaufen, den anderen "schlauen" Spielern die Server finanzieren.

Wenn auf einmal alle so "schlau" wären, wäre RoM in wenigen Monaten weg vom Fenster.


----------



## sevendays5 (21. April 2009)

froggster ist für mich sowieso ein kredithai. die haben sogar für voyage centure abogebühren verlangt. krank diese berliner (bin selbst einer xD )


----------



## (-Ragman-) (22. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> *Ohne Goldkauf geht in WoW gar nichts!
> Wer kein Gold kauft, kann WoW nicht spielen!
> *
> Das ist Fakt! Da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln! Darum macht auch Blizzard so wenig gegen die Goldfarmer!




Ich bin der lebende Gegenbeweis für deine Kindergartenaussage. Ich habe noch nie und werde niemals Gold kaufen, und spiele in WoW trotzdem ganz oben mit. Seit Wotlk wird einem das Gold quasi entgegen getragen. Und in meiner Gilde gibt es noch sehr viel mehr Leute denen es genau so geht wie mir.


Wie hast du es mit deinem IQ nur geschafft lesen und schreiben zu lernen...


----------



## Fusie (22. April 2009)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Ich bin der lebende Gegenbeweis für deine Kindergartenaussage. Ich habe noch nie und werde niemals Gold kaufen, und spiele in WoW trotzdem ganz oben mit. Seit Wotlk wird einem das Gold quasi entgegen getragen. Und in meiner Gilde gibt es noch sehr viel mehr Leute denen es genau so geht wie mir.



Du bist nur ein weiterer "lebender Beweis" das fast alle bisherigen WoW Fanatiker zu blind sind einen Text ganz zu erfassen, geschweige denn einen Zusammenhang zu verstehen und darauf eine halbwegs vernünftige Antwort zu schreiben.

Etliche Antworten sind da schon drauf gekommen, aber du bist ebenso nicht in der Lage mehr als nur jenen Abschnitt zu lesen.
Es wurde inzwischen mehrfach erklärt, nicht nur von mir, also einfach lesen was weiter oben steht, solltest du nicht in der Lage sein das zu verstehen, vielleicht lässt du dann den PC von deinem Vati in Ruhe bis du aus dem Kindergarten raus bist und die Schule hinter dich gebracht hast.



> Wie hast du es mit deinem IQ nur geschafft lesen und schreiben zu lernen...



Wer hat dir eigentlich bei der Anmeldung hier im Forum geholfen? Alleine bist du da sicher auch nicht durch gestiegen und musstest sicher erstmal um Hilfe winseln...

Ansonsten, Priester/Magier nun in Angriff genommen und muss sagen das macht richtig Laune. Im Auktionshaus drehen noch immer welche durch mit ihren Preisen, aber zum Glück muss man da ja nichts von kaufen.


----------



## Omidas (22. April 2009)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Ich bin der lebende Gegenbeweis für deine Kindergartenaussage. Ich habe noch nie und werde niemals Gold kaufen, und spiele in WoW trotzdem ganz oben mit. Seit Wotlk wird einem das Gold quasi entgegen getragen. Und in meiner Gilde gibt es noch sehr viel mehr Leute denen es genau so geht wie mir.
> 
> 
> Wie hast du es mit deinem IQ nur geschafft lesen und schreiben zu lernen...



Sowas von selfowned .... selten erlebt

Du meckerst über dne IQ anderer Leute und schaffst es nicht einmal ein Übertreibung
als Mittel zu einem Vergleich zu verstehen.

These RoM braucht bares Geld sonst kann man nicht spielen
These WoW braucht bares Geld, sonst kann man nicht spielen

Beide Aussagen sind falsch. Und da ein WoW Spieler erkennt, das es für WoW nicht 
stimmt soll er dadurch auch verstehen, das es für RoM auch nicht stimmt.

In beiden Spielen kann man es sich leichter machen, indem man Gold kauft 
unbestritbar, aber in beiden Spielen geht es auch ohne.

Ganz nebenbei gesagt. Was denkst du, was dieser komische Smile unter dem von dir
zitierten Postabschnitt zu bedeuten hat?
Könnte der vielleicht dazu dienen diese Ironie zu verstärken, da man ja schlecht über
die Stimmlage das machen kann in einem Forum? 

mmmmmhhhh 

Ach ne ..... der verspottet bloss alle WoW Spieler damit, weil sie gezwungen sind Gold
zu kaufen und sich ihre Chars Leveln lassen müssen. Geht ja nicht anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal so ganz nebenbei:
Wenn du lesen würdest, wäre dir sicher aufgefallen, dass das bereits paar mal erklärt
wurde.


----------



## LyrexX (22. April 2009)

jo es wird eig ziemlich scheiße iwie... dachte rom is en coole f2p aber bald wird gold echt absolut nichts mehr wert seindas sollten sie schleunigst mal ändern...


----------



## OldboyX (23. April 2009)

> Da Du nie Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht sammeln kannst, wirst Du auch nie erkennen, dass die Spielmechanik nicht verändert wird. Demzufolge sind Deine Vorurteile auch durch keinerlei Kenntnisse belegt und werden es nie sein - also haltlos.



Ich muss es nichtmal spielen um zu erkennen, dass die Spielmechanik verändert wird...

Wenn ich mit dir ein Wettrennen mache, dann will ich, dass wir beide laufen müssen und keiner von uns die Möglichkeit hat "jemanden zu bezahlen, der für ihn läuft", denn ab dem Zeitpunkt ist es nicht mehr ein Wettstreit des Laufens, sondern ein Geldwettbewerb, der mich nicht interessiert. Oder sagen wir, wir spielen Schach auf 2 Varianten:
Abo Variante : Wir zahlen beide 10 Euro Startgebühr, müssen uns an die Regeln halten und ein Schiedsrichter überprüft diese nach Möglichkeit (Betrug ist auch hier nicht auszuschließen).
Itemshop Variante: Wir zahlen keine Startgebühr, aber man kann sich für Euros zusätzliche Spielfiguren und / oder Spielzüge erkaufen.

In welchen der beiden Varianten hat unsere finanzielle Situation im echten Leben wohl den größeren Einfluß auf das Ergebnis. Wie gesagt: 'fairer'.

Wie bereits erwähnt gebe ich sehr gerne zu, dass dies eine moralische Sichtweise ist. Jedoch ist es schlicht falsch, wenn hier behauptet wird es gäbe keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Item-shop und einem Abo-MMO. Wenn dir Item-shop MMOs gefallen und du es toll findest, dass man die Möglichkeit hat Defizite innerhalb des Systems "Spiel" mit realem Geld auszugleichen - schön für dich. Ich finde das doof.


----------



## Batzenbaer (23. April 2009)

Genau und ich finde es doof das bei jedem P2P die 24/7 Spieler alle Vorteile haben,weil sie halt sonst keine Verpflichtungen haben.
Also findet jeder das andere Bezahlsystem unfair und gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendooza returns (23. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich muss es nichtmal spielen um zu erkennen, dass die Spielmechanik verändert wird...
> 
> Wenn ich mit dir ein Wettrennen mache, dann will ich, dass wir beide laufen müssen und keiner von uns die Möglichkeit hat "jemanden zu bezahlen, der für ihn läuft", denn ab dem Zeitpunkt ist es nicht mehr ein Wettstreit des Laufens, sondern ein Geldwettbewerb, der mich nicht interessiert. Oder sagen wir, wir spielen Schach auf 2 Varianten:
> Abo Variante : Wir zahlen beide 10 Euro Startgebühr, müssen uns an die Regeln halten und ein Schiedsrichter überprüft diese nach Möglichkeit (Betrug ist auch hier nicht auszuschließen).
> ...


das ist nicht der punkt worum es hier geht

fusie behauptet nämlich felsenfest item shop user hättet keine voreile gegenüber den normalen
nur einen zeitlichen
fusie frag dich mal wie lang den der zeitliche vorteil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sagen wir mal einer gibt 50 euro im item shop aus und macht den doppelten shaden als der normale spieler
wie lange dauert es jetzt bis sich der normale spieler die 50 euro vorteil erspielt?
ich sags dir
fals der normale spieler zum zeitpunkts des einkaufs vom item shop spieler 14 jahre alt war
wird er beim erreichen seiner volljährlichkeit immernoch hinterherhinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bzw wird das handicap nie wirklich ausgleichen können^^weil er vorher in die irrenanstalt eingeliefert werden muss
weil das stumpfe ergrinden der items in seinem gehirn irreversiblen schaden verursacht hat!


----------



## Miamoto (24. April 2009)

Schafscheiße, Elefantenscheiße, Bullshit ... Wahnsinn, wie tot ernst hier über ein Spiel diskutiert wird. Zugegeben, es ist soooooo unfair mit dem CS. Aber dafür wird mit deren Geld das Spiel weiterentwickelt und ich werde mit neuen Inhalten versorgt. Events, neue Inis, neue Zonen, neue Spielkonzepte. Ich will spielen und habe kein Intresse an virtuellen Schwanzvergleich.


----------



## gw1200 (24. April 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich muss es nichtmal spielen um zu erkennen, dass die Spielmechanik verändert wird...
> 
> Wenn ich mit dir ein Wettrennen mache, dann will ich, dass wir beide laufen müssen und keiner von uns die Möglichkeit hat "jemanden zu bezahlen, der für ihn läuft", denn ab dem Zeitpunkt ist es nicht mehr ein Wettstreit des Laufens, sondern ein Geldwettbewerb, der mich nicht interessiert. Oder sagen wir, wir spielen Schach auf 2 Varianten:
> Abo Variante : Wir zahlen beide 10 Euro Startgebühr, müssen uns an die Regeln halten und ein Schiedsrichter überprüft diese nach Möglichkeit (Betrug ist auch hier nicht auszuschließen).
> ...



Genau diese Behauptungen zeigen, dass Du wirklich absolut keine Ahnung hast von dem Spiel. Mit Schach lässt es in keiner Weise vergleichen, weil es kein Kampf Mann gegen Mann ist. Man kann sich keine "zusätzlichen Spielfiguren" kaufen oder eine "Startgebühr" sparen. Als ein "Wettrennen" kann man das Spiel auch nicht bezeichnen, im Gegenteil ist ein ausgeglichenes Spielen wesentlich entspannender.
Wie willst Du ein Spiel beurteilen, bei dem Du weder die Spielregeln, die Figuren noch die Mitspieler kennst? Dir ist ja noch nicht mal bewusst, dass man auch im Spiel Diamanten erwerben kann für den CS-Shop *ohne* bares Geld einzusetzen.
Da hat ja der Papst mehr Kenntnisse von Sexualität als Du von RoM (sry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen).

Wenn Du das Spiel nicht kennst und auch kein Interesse daran hast, warum verurteilst Du es dann hier im Forum. Man könnte sofort vermuten, Du wirst von Blizzard bezahlt. Ich lasse mir auch keine Tipps für mein Motorrad geben von jemanden, der weder Führerschein noch Motorrad und nicht mal Werkzeug hat (eventuell sogar noch blind ist).


----------



## WR^Velvet (24. April 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> das ist nicht der punkt worum es hier geht
> 
> fusie behauptet nämlich felsenfest item shop user hättet keine voreile gegenüber den normalen
> nur einen zeitlichen
> ...



Durch den Item Shop macht kein User doppelten Schaden als normale User. Das ist mal nen Fakt.
Items farmen muß auch der CS User, das nimmt sich nichts. die kann er nicht mal fix für Dias kaufen.
Die besten items sind nun mal Bound on Pick, also ist selbst farmen pflicht für jeden.
Man kann in etwa rechnen das man doppelt so lange braucht.
Hat nen CS User, der auch ordentlich dort investiert, in 2 Wochen nen 50er Char mit gutem Equip braucht man ohne CS ca 4 Wochen.

Doch was bringt einem der Zeitvorteil wirklich? Was gibts mit 50/50 noch zu tun außer Inis farmen?
Soll heißen die jenigen, die richtig viel investieren haben nach 2 Monaten nichts mehr zu tun.
Für nonCS User bleibt da immerhin 4 Monate Spaß. 
Wer keinen Spaß am Spiel hat und nur anderen hinterher rennt ist in nem F2P 100% falsch.
Es wird immer Leute geben die 1000€ und mehr im Monat rein buttern um immer das aktuellste, schönste und beste Equip zu haben.
RoM ist kein Wettrennen. Es ist lediglich ein Spiel und Spiele sollen Spaß machen.
Mir macht RoM auch Spaß wenn andere mit 20k HP und den schönsten Outfits rum laufen.
Ich habe ne nette Gilde mit denen das Spiel Spaß macht. Wir können auch so jede Ini Clearen ohne 100te von Euros zu investieren.
Und das ist letztendlich worauf es ankommt.


----------



## xtomx (24. April 2009)

also mal erlich wie sich hier manche aufregen...einfach nur kuenstlich,mehr faellt mir dazu nicht ein

...zum spiel zurueck...ich find es geil...es kostet nichts und ich zock wenn ich bock habe...und dafuer das es nichts kostet machen die verdamt viel am spiel... das muss eigendlich jeder zugeben, selbst bei spielen wo du monatlich zahlst wird nicht soviel dran gemach wie bei rom....staendig neue sachen kommen zu.... bei anderen spielen kenn ich es so das mal jedes halbe jahr oder so etwas neues erscheint

und noch was...ich nutze den cs.... ist kein muss geht auch ohne,muss jeder halt fuer sich ausmachen


----------



## Mendooza returns (24. April 2009)

xtomx schrieb:


> also mal erlich wie sich hier manche aufregen...einfach nur kuenstlich,mehr faellt mir dazu nicht ein
> 
> ...zum spiel zurueck...ich find es geil...es kostet nichts und ich zock wenn ich bock habe...und dafuer das es nichts kostet machen die verdamt viel am spiel... das muss eigendlich jeder zugeben, selbst bei spielen wo du monatlich zahlst wird nicht soviel dran gemach wie bei rom....staendig neue sachen kommen zu.... bei anderen spielen kenn ich es so das mal jedes halbe jahr oder so etwas neues erscheint
> 
> und noch was...ich nutze den cs.... ist kein muss geht auch ohne,muss jeder halt fuer sich ausmachen


klar machen die viel am spiel
es soll ja auch schließlich irgendwan spielbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das du zugibst den cs zu nutzen finde ich bewundernswert
sollten auch die anderen machen die felsenfest davon überzeugt sind das man ihn ja eigentlich gar nicht braucht xD


----------



## Miamoto (24. April 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> klar machen die viel am spiel
> es soll ja auch schließlich irgendwan spielbar sein
> 
> 
> ...


Dann erklär doch bitte, warum ich den CS brauche? Ich spiele kein PvP. Ok, Perma Mount und weiter? Erklär mir warum ich mir Zeug kaufen soll, obwohl ich mit den Mobs klar komme. Meine Items kann ich auch ganz gut, mit Phirius Münzen und Ingame Gold aufrüsten. Angebote im AH gegen Dias werden gefiltert und trotzdem habe ich immer wieder Angebote gegen Gold gefunden. Dann dauerts halt mal ne Woche bis ein Gegenstand auchmal für Gold zu erwerben ist.


----------



## sTereoType (24. April 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Dann erklär doch bitte, warum ich den CS brauche? Ich spiele kein PvP. Ok, Perma Mount und weiter? Erklär mir warum ich mir Zeug kaufen soll, obwohl ich mit den Mobs klar komme. Meine Items kann ich auch ganz gut, mit Phirius Münzen und Ingame Gold aufrüsten. Angebote im AH gegen Dias werden gefiltert und trotzdem habe ich immer wieder Angebote gegen Gold gefunden. Dann dauerts halt mal ne Woche bis ein Gegenstand auchmal für Gold zu erwerben ist.


ein spiel wie ROM ist darauf ausgelegt das auf kurz oder lang jeder in den shop geht, denn mit einer minderheit die bloß dort einkauft lässt sichd as spiel nicht finanzieren bzw  neuer content kann geknickt werden. noch mag es zwar so sein das man alles über den zeitfaktor noch erreichen kann, aber das wird sich noch ändern , was anderes zu denken wäre etwas naiv. frogster ist wie schon oft gesagt kein heiliger sondern will auch kohle wie alle anderen


----------



## xtomx (24. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein spiel wie ROM ist darauf ausgelegt das auf kurz oder lang jeder in den shop geht, denn mit einer minderheit die bloß dort einkauft lässt sichd as spiel nicht finanzieren bzw  neuer content kann geknickt werden. noch mag es zwar so sein das man alles über den zeitfaktor noch erreichen kann, aber das wird sich noch ändern , was anderes zu denken wäre etwas naiv. frogster ist wie schon oft gesagt kein heiliger sondern will auch kohle wie alle anderen



richtig.... und wem es nicht passt soll weg bleiben und etwas anderes spielen


verstehe nicht was hier tagelang fuer eine diskusion gefuehrt wird...und dann auch noch von leuten die das spiel noch nicht einmal spielen...sondern meinen sie muessen ihren senf ueberall dazu geben... interessiert doch kein 

wer lieber wow spielt oder sonst was anderes soll es tun,,,soll da seine euros lassen und gut ist...interessiert doch auch kein....oder sind da drueben auch leute die rom spielen unterwegs und machen euer spiel schlecht???

glaub wohl erher weniger..... hmmm da kommt die frage auf...wie scheisse muss euer spiel sein ,wenn ihr genug zeit und energie findet in anderen foren das andere spiel schlecht zu reden



damit es mal klar ist...nicht gibt es umsonst...somit ist es doch wohl klar das die leute von rom auch geld verdienen wollen/muessen....aber wo ist das problem??

tun doch alle....umsonst kannst zuhause auf dein altem atari losdatteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (24. April 2009)

10 Waffensteine Level 50 -> 1770 Marken
10 Rüstungssteine Level 50 -> 870 Marken
1 makelloser Fusionsstein -> 1170 Marken
10 Aufladungen für den Arkanen Umwandler -> 270 Marken (hier schwören manche auch darauf einfach einen neuen Level 10 oder Level 15 Twink zu machen um an 10 weitere Aufladungen sowie goldene Hämmer [+20% auf Rüstungen] zu kommen)

"4 Jahre farmen..." wären bei täglichen Quests 146000 Marken, was und wieviel man dafür aufwerten kann, kann sich ja jeder nun selbst ausrechnen.

In Varanas kann man sich auch Aufwertsteine gegen Gold kaufen und damit dann rum experimentieren um z.B. die erste oder die ersten zwei Ausbaustufen damit zu erreichen.
Chance ist zwar relativ gering, aber da Gold ja "nichts wert" ist, kann man es ja auch dahin "vergeuden".

Ansonsten, wer sich als WoW Spieler über Farmen aufregt... nun dann werden sicher Chinesen auch bald des Reises entsagen und Italiener keine Pasta mehr anrühren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Preisvergleich:
WoW 50,- &#8364;
BC 30,- &#8364;
WotLK 30,- &#8364;
4 Jahre Gebühren 624,- &#8364;

Frage sich mal einer wie stark er seine/n Charakter mit 50,- &#8364; und monatlich 13,- &#8364; aufwerten kann...


----------



## sTereoType (24. April 2009)

das du in 4 jahren keinen cent in rom ausgegeben haben wirst, halte ich für sehr utopisch. auch der itemshop wird sich weiterentwickeln und wer weis was du aus diesen weiterentwicklungen alles haben willst?


----------



## Toweliϵ (24. April 2009)

Und warum wird so etwas hier diskutiert? Das gehört in ein Offizielles ROM Forum !


----------



## Fusie (24. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das du in 4 jahren keinen cent in rom ausgegeben haben wirst, halte ich für sehr utopisch. auch der itemshop wird sich weiterentwickeln und wer weis was du aus diesen weiterentwicklungen alles haben willst?



Nichts.
Bisher geht mir der ganze nutzlose Kram auch weit am Hintern vorbei, lustig anzusehen, das war es aber auch schon.

Scheint ja schwer zu begreifen zu sein das man RoM auch so spielen und auch so damit Spaß haben kann. So lange man auch über andere Wege seine Sachen aufwerten kann, und so lange in Instanzen kein Eintritt verlangt wird, so lange kann man auch in Ruhe weiter spielen.

Aufrüsten kann ich meine Sachen auch so, Reittiere miete ich mir noch immer, also wieso sollte ich da nun etwas kaufen wollen? Über was wäre wenn sich jetzt Gedanken zu machen, wozu?
Interessiert mich doch jetzt im Moment nicht was da vielleicht einmal kommen wird oder eben nicht.


----------



## Mendooza returns (24. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> 10 Waffensteine Level 50 -> 1770 Marken
> 10 Rüstungssteine Level 50 -> 870 Marken
> 1 makelloser Fusionsstein -> 1170 Marken
> 10 Aufladungen für den Arkanen Umwandler -> 270 Marken (hier schwören manche auch darauf einfach einen neuen Level 10 oder Level 15 Twink zu machen um an 10 weitere Aufladungen sowie goldene Hämmer [+20% auf Rüstungen] zu kommen)




du kannst dir nichts von twinks holen weil cs zeug gebunden ist!
dieser aufgelistete kram ist allerdings nicht mal die grundausstattung...da fehlt noch einiges aber egal

dieser kram was kostet der wohl zusammen ungefähr in euro...vielleicht 15 euro
zusammen wären das 4080 münzen

auf 50 euro hochgerechnet wären das ungefähr 13600 münzen

so jetzt mal die ultimative frage
wie lange würdest du brauchen 50 euro mit münzen zu erwirtschaften?
wen du jeden tag nur 100 maximal bekommen kannst

136 tage

*und das auch nur wen du jeden tag brav deine 10 superlangweiligen tages q machst
und nicht die supergenialen super fairen minispiele nutzst * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fussel was lernen wir daraus?
du kannst es vergessen, dir ingame die items ohne cs zu holen

wieso?

weil es einfach zu lange dauert!

und spare dir jetzt deine antwort dir diamanten im ah zu holen
1. droppt kein gold in rom
2. items droppen fast nie
3. ist das gold durch die ganzen tages q farm bots sowieso wertlos

deinstaliere rom einfach, es ist die einfachste lösung...


----------



## Seph018 (24. April 2009)

ich frage mich, wieso ihr ihnen nicht einfach ihr Spiel lassen könnt. Irgendwie armseelig um ehrlich zu sein ^^ Mal ehrlich, ihr scheint wirklich nichts zu tun zu haben, das ihr tagelang rumflamen könnt... Aber gut, ich bin ja gerade auch nicht besser >.< ps: Ich spiele kein RoM


----------



## Fusie (25. April 2009)

Na sowas, 136 Tage, das sind dann ja fast 4 Jahre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schon geschrieben, WoW Fanatiker der hier auf die Kacke haut wegen Farmen, ich bitte dich, krieche zurück in dein WoW Forum Abteil und kuschel dich an die verbliebenen Spieler...

Wie lange hat man mit Runenstoff vor der Rufumstellung (vor allem andere Rasse als Mensch mit Rufbonus...) gebraucht um irgendwo ehrfürchtig zu werden?
Wie lange hat man Quests abgerissen für die Mieze aus Winterquell bis man sie dann endlich hatte und vor wenigen Monaten dann das Farmen dafür extrem vereinfacht wurde?
Wie lange brauch man für den Blutsegeladmiral und wieviel "Spaß" macht es danach wieder seine Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell auf halbwegs normale Werte zu bringen?
Wie lange ist man seinem Set hinter her gehechelt und hat es am Ende doch nicht voll bekommen, da es einfach zeitlich nicht hin gehauen hat?

*GLASHAUS!*

Mal ehrlich, wem willst du eigentlich hier noch groß was erzählen? Es interessiert eh keinen, wenn man RoM einfach vor sich hin spielt, dann kommen und gehen die Marken wie es einem gefällt.

Außerdem scheint es ja auch so zu reichen für Raids, wurde ja hier auch schon von dem einen oder anderen bestätigt, aber da gehst du ja auch nicht drauf ein.

Und Minispiel schon öfter gemacht, "schlimmste" Ergebnis, hab da doch tatsächlich nur 5 Phiriusmarken mit raus genommen und ein paar blaue Items, na so ein Dreck aber auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten etliche blaue Rezepte inzwischen gebunkert und ein Charakter werde ich dann handwerkmäßig weiter stricken.

1. Gold gibt es durch Quests, davon gibt es massenhaft sofern man mal die Augen aufmacht.
2. Items droppen in rauen Mengen sofern man aus dem Stargebiet mal raus kommt, gibt keinen Abend wo nicht ein gewisser Beuteanteil im AH landet und der Rest zum NPC wandert und mir Gold beschert.
3. S.o. aber scheint ja schwer zu lesen zu sein, wenn Gold eh nichts "wert" ist na dann steck ich das Zeug eben in Aufwertsteine aus Varanas und frickel damit Sachen auf +1 bis +3.

Einfachste Lösung, lesen und verstehen was hier einige schon geschrieben haben, Guides im RoM Forum sich zu Gemüte führen, RoM spielen und nicht auf solche Trolle achten.

Ach ja, ich schreibe auch davon das man Gegenstände, die nicht gebunden sind, zu diesen Twinks sendet, dort aufwertet und dann per Post wieder sich zu schickt zur Nutzung.
Des weiteren gibt es auch weiße Gegenstände, die eben nicht bei benutzen gebunden sind, man entsprechend aufwerten kann und somit bessere Sachen zusammen bekommt als wenn man irgendwelche grünen/blauen/lila/orangen gebundenen Sachen sich beschafft und die dann natürlich langwierig nur bei dem einen Charakter dann eben aufwertet.
Gibt genug Spieler die dann diese Items dann auch teuer im AH dann anbieten, bzw. solche weißen Basissachen mit 1-2 Runenslots suchen und entsprechend teuer auch bezahlen.


----------



## Mendooza returns (25. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Na sowas, 136 Tage, das sind dann ja fast 4 Jahre...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fussel seh es endlich ein
du kannst noch so gut sein, und noch so viele tolle items sammeln die du in der welt findest
es ist unwichtig
den es macht keinen unterschied solange du nicht den cs benutzst
du wirst mit den aufwertungssteinen in varanas nicht über 1+ kommen
das ganze ist ja auch so geplant...frust schaffen für den cs

rom ist schlecht. es ist mir egal das es umsonst ist den das wertet das spiel in meinen augen nicht auf, und daran wird dein fanatismus auch nichts ändern
im übrigen habe ich alle spiele die du oben auf der leiste siehst gespielt, nicht nur wow
würde ich dir auch raten fals du irgendwan mal vor hast etwas anständiges zu spielen

und das mit den 4 jahren stimmt
den für mich sind 136 tage in rom sogar länger als 4 jahre^^
findest du wirklich das 136 tage wenig sind? wen ja dan hast du wirklich nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


erweitere deinen horizont fussel!
es gibt mehr da draussen als schlecht programmierte 0815 asia grinden die angeblich kostenlos sind!


----------



## WR^Velvet (25. April 2009)

Also RoM ist wohl alles andere als nen 0815 Asiagrinder. Jedes P2P Game hat nen höheren Grindfaktor als RoM.
Hast RoM bestimmt ganze 5 Minuten gespielt und für schlecht befunden.
Die Rechnung die ihr hier aufstellt paßt vorn und hinten nicht.
Weil der Aspekt des Diahandels außen vor bleibt.
Klar wer nix tut wird auch hier nicht weit kommen.
Geschenkt bekommt man hier nichts, man muß schon was für tun.
Aber in P2P Games bekommt man auch bloß nix geschenkt.

Das man ohne dem CS Shop, gerade im Endgame, nicht weit kommt ist völlig richtig.
Ist aber nicht Gleichbedeutend damit das man Realgeld reinpumpen muß wie nen irrer.
Das muß man nur wenn man 1+1 mit den Fingern ausrechnet und nen wirtschaftliches Verständnis von nem trockenem Toast hat.

RoM muß nicht teuer sein. Kann aber durchaus zur Kostenfalle werden.
Wenn man allerdings unbedingt der erste sein will der nen Full Ständer Char hat wird sich das garantiert auch auf dem Kontoauszug bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Archonlord (25. April 2009)

nach jedem Patch logg ich mich für 5min bei rom ein ,in der hoffnung dass sich irgendetwas von den damals von buffed und co. hochgelobten features (zeitgemäße grafik,interessante quests,innovatives gameplay,relativ bugfrei etc..) verwirklicht hat.... und log mich wieder aus mit der Gewissheit dass sich mal wieder nichts getan hat.im vergleich hat rappelz echt spaß gemacht... und der Vergleich mit irgendeinem P2P spiel ist der blanke hohn.
Jeder kann rom spielen solang er möchte .. is mir schnurz ... und 1000€ im cs lassen ... interessiert mich auch nicht... aber wer es spielt soll mal realismus walten lassen und nicht irgendeinen Stuss von super grafik und super innovatives gameplay propagieren... denn dass sorgt für die flamerei von diversen leuten bzw äußerungen von Spielern wie mir.


----------



## Mendooza returns (25. April 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Also RoM ist wohl alles andere als nen 0815 Asiagrinder. Jedes P2P Game hat nen höheren Grindfaktor als RoM.
> Hast RoM bestimmt ganze 5 Minuten gespielt und für schlecht befunden.
> Die Rechnung die ihr hier aufstellt paßt vorn und hinten nicht.
> Weil der Aspekt des Diahandels außen vor bleibt.
> ...



aufeinmal braucht man den cs im endgame?
mal sehen was bald noch so zugegeben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sie nur geld wollen und ihnen der spielspass völlig egal ist sieht man ja unter anderem jetzt auch daran
das man sogar gebundene items handeln kann

die rechnung stimmt und es sind sogar länger als 136 tage

und den diamantenhandel kannst du knicken
weil die diamanten zu teuer sind und keine items droppen, handwerk ist unnütz weil man sich weisse items extrem upgraden kann
aber du kannst dir ein paar chars machen und immer wieder die quest abgrasen...viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder mach es so wie die profis in rom
lerne bots programmieren oder benutze das spieleigene makrosystem damit gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rom hat ja keinen guard welcher diese entdecken kann


----------



## Fusie (25. April 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> *Klar wer nix tut wird auch hier nicht weit kommen.
> Geschenkt bekommt man hier nichts, man muß schon was für tun.
> Aber in P2P Games bekommt man auch bloß nix geschenkt.*
> 
> ...



Genauso wie es Leute gibt die sich WoW Charakter auf eBay kaufen und anschliessend rum heulen, weil beim folgenden Goldkauf doch tatsächlich der Account "gehackt" wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo dann natürlich Blizzard wieder einspringen soll und ganz doof ist, wenn die den Account dann permanent zu machen wegen Botten und Handel mit Gold.
Denn der tolle hoch gespielte Charakter war zuvor ein kleiner Bot, der artig seine Runden in den bekannten Gebieten gedreht hat und dann kurz vor der nächsten Bannwelle zeitig abgestoßen wird um noch letztmalig Geld raus zu holen.

Nochmal, wer sich als WoW Fanboy über Farmen in anderen Spielen aufregt hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.
WoW besteht nur noch aus Farmen, und wer nicht farmen will kommt auch nicht weiter, ebenso wird hier schön unter den Tisch gekehrt *das Raidgilden Plätze und Loot aus den Highend Instanzen gerne gegen Gold oder echtes Geld verhökert haben um ihren Raidwahn zu finanzieren*.

Dann hier her kommen und einen auf Moralapostel machen, machne sollten mal einsehen was für einen Schwachsinn sie hier von sich geben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmal II, im Tutorial droppt nicht viel, vielleicht mal lesen was einem die NPCs so erzählen und anschliessend da raus kommen, dann klappt es auch mit dem Looten von weiteren Gegenständen.
Ach ja, wieviele Taschenplätze hat man beim normalen Start in WoW... ganze 16... hier fängt man mit 60 an... was natürlich viel schlechter ist, weil man ja noch weitere Taschen mieten _muss_... klar, mit dem Spielverständnis eines Toastbrotes muss man das sicher.


----------



## cachalot (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So Leute, mein Ego(n) verlangt danach, um nicht zu sagen lechtzt danach, hier ebenfalls seinen senf zhum Thema dazuzugeben.

Erstmal, nein, habe noch nicht (leider) Rom angespielt, was ich jedoch nachholen werden. BTW meine rechtschreibung ist nicht so der "Burner" wie man Neudeutsch so schön sagt, ich bitte im vorraus schon mal um Verzeihung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ROM vs WOW  =  Äpfel mit Birnen vergleich ?!?!

Habe bisher erst bis einschließlich Seite 4 gelesen, da ich noch andere RL verplichtungen nachgehen muss hoffe ich ist es entschuldbar das ich es mir herrausnehme an dieser Stelle meine Meinung offen Kund zu geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Frage, LEUTE worum geht es hier eigentlich?

Habe selbst lange und unglücklich, zugegebenermaßen, WOW bis BC gespielt hatte einen 39ger Tauren Dudu und nen Untoten Schurken. Und ja bin kein allzugroßer Freund von Anglizismen, auch wenn ich hin und wieder welche benutze..
z.B. finde ich es grausig wenn die Leute zur Charlotte Roche "Charlett Roatsch" sagen. Mein Gott ich bitte Euch. Ihr Name ist ROCHE..
War zu MTV bzw. ViVa Zeiten doch auch so.. Und nein ich habe und werde Ihr Buch nicht lesen. 

Was ich sagen will ist. Bei einem Spiel geht es mir erstmal darum Spaß zu haben und mich entspannen zu können.
Klingt einfach, simpüel nach einem Frommen Wunsch evtl. ?!? Ja ist es.
Bin bei WOW gelandet da ein Guter Freund es (noch immer seit erscheinen) spielt. Fand es auch ganz toll. Jedoch war und bin ich nie einer von denen gewesen die unbedingt und immer online sein müssen und wollen. Ein T4 Set usw. haben müssen oder wollen. Oder gar in einer Gilde zum "zwangsspielen" verpflichtet sein will. Bin eigentlich der klassiche "Einzelspieler" mit so gut wie allem was zu dem dazugehörigen Klische(s) halt so dazugehört.
Die Gemeinschaft ist das Wichtigste, das man ZUSAMMEN Spaß hat. 
Ich will (und das mein ich auch so WILL) Spaß haben und mich entspannen.
Das Gefühl hat sich bei mir mit WOW jedoch nie so eingestellt.  Nach über 4 Jahren, mal ein 3/4 Jahr spielen, mal ein halbes Jahr nicht, usw. habe ich es dann entgültig an den Nagel gehängt.
Tut mir leid, aber ich für meinen Teil habe immer das Gefühl gehabt "Spielen zu müssen" da ich ja im vorraus Geld bezahlt habe dafür. Da fehlt mir dann die Gemütlichkeit und das ungezwungene daran. K.A. ist halt so.
Muss jetzt keiner verstehn ist halt nur zum Verständnis.
Da mir das dann auch zu blöd wurde, ich nicht so viel Zeit wei meine Freunde hatte und habe war das doch frustierend, daich immer nur "gezogen" werden konnte musste da sie immer im LvL so wiet vorraus waren das ein gemütliches zusammensein nicht möglich war und ist. Außerdem fand ich das sehr bescheiden mit jeder Klasse in einer dafür vorgesehenen Schublade gefangen zu sein. ZB als Tank immer nur aggro.. als Priest nur heilen.. was soll das? Das macht keinen Spaß. Ich will auch mit einem Priester mal auf den Endboss einschalgen dürfen, OHNE Schattenskillung, einfach so. weil´s RP ist und grad so richtig gut passt. Und zwar ohne sofort einen Wipe Out zu produzieren. Ist nicht möglich und von den Spielen nicht gewünscht. Find ich doof und das auf nem RP Server.
Und dafür dann monatlich zahlen - ne da hab ich mich viel zu sehr drüber geärgert.
Hab dann nochmal Morrowind in angrif genommen und auch viel Spaß dabei gehabt.
Wie dem auch sei hab dann mal in Sword of the new World, Rappelz, Archlord usw. reingeschaut und werde als nächstes mal in ROM mein unwesen treiben.
Ich spiele nicht um schnellstmöglich den max Level zu erreichen das T 08/15 Set 999 zu bekommen. Ich will Spaß haben und habe keinen Spaß am hinterherjagen von solchen Dingen, der Weg ist das Ziel. Wenn ichmal Spiele so wie mir es Spaß macht. Ohne morgen Instance X übermorgen Y dann PVP - ichmag kein PVP. Immer das neuste Rare Set zu haben. Pffft. Ist nicht meins.
Wer jetz findet das ich Mikado oder sowas spielen soll. Bitte. Vermute jedoch das man dann den Leistungsdruck und wunsch immer Besser als alle anderen zu sein, sich zu präsentieren und zu "rulen" langsam zur Volkskrankheit entwickelt..
Reicht der Scheiß nicht schon im RL?!?
MUSS ich das dann auch noch hier haben, in meiner FREI - Zeit?!? Nö 
Nicht wirklich.
Lese mir gerne die Questbeschreibung durch.. spiele auch mal gern 5-6 Wochen gar nicht, je wie es passt. Ist nen Hobby, und zwar nicht das einzigste, wäre mir zu eintönig und langweilig auf die Dauer.
Mit dieser Einstellung hat man keine Freunde im VL. Das hab ich schnell gemerkt.
Jedoch im f2p MMORPG (Betohnung RPG) findet man eher Menschen die ebenso oder ähnlich Denken, wenn auch nicht viele.
Außerdem, irgendwann ist auch das besste MMORPG mal zuende, down tot wenn auch nach vielen Jahren warscheinlich erst. Oder redet und spielt heute noch einer Meridian59 oder wie das hieß? Kennt das Überhaupt noch einer?
Denke nein.
Warum macht Ihr es euch dann so schwer und pisst Euch gegenseitig an. Man, Ihr solltel lieber ein bischen Spaß am Spielen haben und Euch nicht immer mit Anderen vergleichen. Habt Spaß. Gut wenn man am HIGH End Gaming (Quasi Pro Gamer gamen) Spaß hat, warum nicht, beschwert Euch dann aber bitte auch nicht alles sei so ungerecht und teuer. Kauft euch ein Motorrad und liebt es, da hättet Ihr dann evtl. mehr von. Meine Meinung. Nicht krum nehmen, ist nicht böse gemeint und seine Meinung wird man doch wohl noch kundtun dürfen, oder?
Von daher kommt ien MMORPG mit monatsgebühren für mich nicht in die Tüte, istmir zu teuer. Von daher scheiden WoW Warhamer und Konsorten dirket aus. Als "Casual Gamer" hab ich da keinen Spaß drann.
Grinde lieber mal ne Stunde und find das dann super klasse wenn ich ein bischen weitergekommen bin oder nen Drop erhalten hab, auch wenn er nicht so der Burner ist und verkauft wird. Und? Hatte meinen Spaß dabei. gehe auch gern mal in ne Instanz (mit c oder z?). Wenn man mich mitnimmt. Wenn ich genug Leute kennen würde die auch so spielen könnte man auch mal spontan sowas machen. Genug Spieler bei WoW gibt es ja, hab nur meist nie jemanden gefunden. Und wenn sind die alle durch die Instanz gehetzt als gäb´s kein morgen mehr. Also das macht keinen Spaß. Heißt jetzt nicht das ich mir da jeden Pixel einzeln anseh und archiviere oder schlimmer. Dneke der einoder andere wird mich verstehen (hoffe ich mal). Von daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das der CS (heißt doch "CashShop, oder?) fürmich erstmal nur "nice to know" ist. Wenn ichmal Urlaub habe und 1-2 Wochen intensiv (so 2-3 Stunden täglich) spiele, okay dann würd ich auch den ein oder anderen Euro investieren. 
Das ist ein Vorteil.
Für mich zumindest.
Gar keine Frage. Die F (wie heißen die, die hinter ROM stehen nochmal?) wollen Geld damit Vredienen, das war auch sicherlich Ihr antrieb, Ziel bei der Entwicklung. Warum sollten sie das sonst auch machen? Um selbstlos den Menschen freude zu bereiten?!? Hey Blizz (ichhasse diese Abkürzung) macht das auch nicht aus reiner Freundlichkeit.. Sowas gibt es nur im Märchen.
Oder könntet Ihr von Euch behaupten einen nicht unerheblichen Teil Eurer freitzeit im Ehrenamt selbstlos zu verbringen, oder viele Hundert euros für Wohltätige Zwecke auszugeben? Also ich mal nicht, und ich denke das wird bei fast allen auch so sein.
Für Menschen die oft online Spielen wollen und können ist WoW sicher die besser Wahl. Für Gelegenheitsspieler die offensichtlich ein anderes Spaß und Entspannungsverhältinss an den Tag legen ist wenn ein f2p die besser Wahl.
Derjenige oder auch diejenige wird sich dann jedoch auch nicht über die Hohen Auktionshauspreise ärgern und verzweifeln, da dieser Spieler eh noch viele MOnate brauchen wird um diese Gegenstände überhaupt tragen zu können. 
Außerdem will ich nciht einem über Item nachrenen, das Streßt zu sehr, ist harte Arbeit, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, oder? 
Und das in der Freizeit und dafür noch Geld bezahlen, also bitte, ist doch irgendwie schizzo, oder?
Daran kann ich nichts schönes finden. 
Kann auch sein das ich einfach nur ein antiquierter Querkopf bin. K.a.
Aber eure Flamerei, angebieder angezicke und fast shcon fantischer angrif von einem auf den anderen. Bitte. Das muss doch nicht sein. Find das lustig. Auch das der eine aus offensichtlichem Neid und Misgunst dem anderen etwas nicht gönnt und einfach nur unzufrieden ist das der eine es ofensichtlicher angenehmer hat als er selbst. Man da ist unterste Schublade.
Wenn jemand RL Geld für nen Raid - Platz ausgibt. Sich aber irgendwo dafür ärgert macht er was falsch in meinen Augen. Wenn es ihm egal ist und er am Raid oder der Instans Spaß hat, auch gut und warum auch nicht. Jeder jeck ist anders, ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das nicht. 
Das man jedoch wie der Thread ersteller (wenn ichmich recht edrinnere) aus offensichtlicher Enttäuschung irrelevant versucht anderen Ihre Freude am spielen zu nehmen mit oftmals unqualifizierten Äußerungen, nach dem Motto - wenn ich keinen Spaß hab, sollen alle Anderen auch keinen Spaß haben. Ist in meinen Augen untragbar. Wie immer geschrieben wird, niemand wird gezwungen im CS zu kaufen auch nicht HIgh End Gamer wie bewiesen wurde. Wenn man nicht das Spiel als solches erfassen und nutzen kann sollte man sich etwas anderes suchen. 
Denke ich mal.
Das man nachher im Endgame sich diese "Rar" bzw Teuren Dinge irgendwann gönnt. Warum nicht, wenn man Spaß daran hat. Wenn nicht und man ohne Glücklich ist, auch gut.
Der Weg ist das Ziel. Das ist nicht nur nen doofer Spruch.
So jetzt muss ich aber wirklich los, hab nach den ersten 4 Sätzen eh vergessen was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte.
Eins noch. Ob man etwas brauch oder nicht entscheidet man selbst (WoW Gold usw.) niemand zwingt einen dazu. Wenn es dannnciht möglich scheint Instanzen zu sehen muss man halt eintweder ein anderes Spiel spielen, aufhören, sich damit abfinden, oder Leute suchen die die gleiche Einstellung haben und es mit Ihnen versuchen. 
So oder so ähnlich.
Grüße
cachalot


----------



## Panamana (25. April 2009)

Puh, das war lang =/

Erstmal zu der Priester Sache, um es mal ganz klar in Frage zu stellen:
Warum nicht einfach auf Shadow umskillen?
Jede Skillung kann irgendetwas was andere nicht können.
Und außerdem hat Blizzard jetzt die "duale Talentverteilung" implementiert, um das auch noch zu ermöglichen...
Was meinst du was du in RoM machst, wenn du als Heiler mitgenommen wirst?! Tanken, Schaden machen ?! - Fehlanzeige, vielleicht errätst du es von allein zu was du verdonnert wirst aber ich geb dir nen kleinen Tip: Heil*n

Fazit:
Mir war langweilig, weil der RoM downloader bei mir so lange dauert, also flame ich mal.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (25. April 2009)

Als Priester kannst du in RoM auch gut Schaden austeilen, buffen, reggen, Wellenpanzer anwerfen, Tab, Knochenkälte, Tab, Knochenkälte, Tab, Knochenkälte... hier und da vielleicht nochmal mit dem Stab drauf knüppeln und anschliessend die Beute einsammeln gehen.

Halbwegs gute Rüstung mit Intelligenz, Weisheit und Ausdauer, dazu einen netten 2h-Stab den man vielleicht auch ein wenig aufgewertet hat, dann geht das schon ganz gut zur Sache als Priester.
Vor allem wo steht geschrieben das man als Priester nur heilen darf, oder das man dann als Instanzensklave sein RoM Dasein zu fristen hat?
Entscheidet doch jeder selbst wie es im gefällt zu spielen, da kann man sogar 2 "seperate" Klassen in einem Charakter vereinen, vor allem wenn man seine zweite Ausrüstung inzwischen so einfach per Knopfdruck anlegen kann.

Naja, mal wieder rein ins Spiel und die Rohstoffe für die nächsten Eliteskills sammeln. Man merkt inzwischen das etliche aus WoW zu RoM gekommen sind... da versuchen manche einem Rohstoffe zu klauen die 5 Schritte weiter in einem anderen Vorkommen vor sich hin vergammeln.
Es wird Zeit das die den einfachen Abbau von WoW ebenso kopieren, damit der Schwachsinn hier auch dann aufhört, hat ja schon in WoW genug gestört...


----------



## cachalot (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joh ^^

Erstmal Danke das Du Dir mein, zugegeben etwas konfuses Geschreibsel durchgelesen hast.

Nun zu deinem Hinweis mit dem Priester bei RoM.
Zu erst geb ich Dir mal hundert pro recht. Jedoch, was ohne Zweifel nicht zu erkennen war, denke ich, das es nicht so zu erkennen war, das ich meinte, nicht gleich wegen der Klasse in eine Rolle gedränkt zu werden. Meine IMMER "nur" Heilen zu müssen, anstadt auch mal was anderes zu tun (jaja, ich weis, es gibt ja noch PvE, Soloplay usw. usf.). Finde das ist auf dauer stupide, also das Heilen als Priester in der Gruppe. Wobei ich Dir rechtgeben muss, ein Ausweg ist nicht gerade in Sicht, geschweige den ratsam. Wobei das sicher auch mal interssant wäre. Mal was anderes. Jedoch hast Du vollkommen recht, wozu gibt es Twink´s die man spielen kann.
Jedoch finde ich bringt die Möglichkeit einen Kriegerpriester oder Priesterkrieger zu spielen frischen Wind in die Sache. Kann das nicht beurteilen, da nicht ausprobiert.
Und die Geschichte mit der Dualskillung - gut, damit hast Du mich wohl entgültig demontiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe das ich Dir wenigsten ein wenig kurzweil und evtl. amüsiern konnte.
(auch wenn ich das so eigentlich nicht beabsichtigt habe, nunja et küd wie et küt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## cachalot (25. April 2009)

Hallo Fusie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fusie schrieb:


> Als Priester kannst du in RoM auch gut Schaden austeilen, buffen, reggen, Wellenpanzer anwerfen, Tab, Knochenkälte, Tab, Knochenkälte, Tab, Knochenkälte... hier und da vielleicht nochmal mit dem Stab drauf knüppeln und anschliessend die Beute einsammeln gehen.
> 
> Halbwegs gute Rüstung mit Intelligenz, Weisheit und Ausdauer, dazu einen netten 2h-Stab den man vielleicht auch ein wenig aufgewertet hat, dann geht das schon ganz gut zur Sache als Priester.
> Vor allem wo steht geschrieben das man als Priester nur heilen darf, oder das man dann als Instanzensklave sein RoM Dasein zu fristen hat?
> ...



Genau das meinte ich, wollte ich sagen!!


----------



## Fusie (25. April 2009)

Kleiner Nachtrag und zum Nachdenken für einige, die nur rum meckern können:
http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=56329

Grad 4 und +2 von Gegenständen ohne einen einzigen Diamanten auszugeben, was ja an sich gar nicht möglich ist und man als Diamantenverweigerer doch nur Nachteile in RoM hat... usw. und so fort.

Ziemlich nett beschrieben und wenn man dann noch ein wenig die Augen offen hält bei den Fusionssteinen aus dem AH ->GEGEN GOLD<- kann man sich verdammt nette Sachen stricken und die kann man dann entweder verkaufen oder an andere Twinks weiter geben.

Vielleicht werden nun einige mal wirklich wach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (25. April 2009)

Also ich spiel ein spiel um gut zu sein und strebe es an ,irgendwann zu den besten zu gehören... Erfolgserlebnis = Spielspaß
Wenn nun um zu den richtig guten zu gehören im endgame auf einmal massig euros fällig werden kommt mir das irgendwie "mäßig" vor... da zahl ich lieber 13&#8364; im monat und hab alle zeit der Welt ... prinzipiell soll jeder spielen was er mag aber worum es zb Mendooza und mir geht,ist der Fakt das Frogster in keinster Weise das "Super ich kann alles ohne Kohle und wann ich will ohne Nachteile- game" geschaffen hat.Frogster will eure Kohle!!! Schaut euch doch die entwicklung des cs an... früher oder Später soll jeder löhnen (und dann mehr als 13&#8364; im monat,um wirklich erfolgreich zu sein) das ist die Absicht von Frogster .. und das für magere Qualität. (achja.. zieht euch mal die games rein die sie noch veröffentlicht haben) .
Probiert doch statt rom mal ne trial von nem P2P... und vergleicht... und sagt dann dass ihr nichts für die 13 &#8364; im monat bekommt ... nach zb fast 60 frei tagen bei hdro..(14tage test+30tage extra nach kauf für 5&#8364;!!)
Manche wollen halt nicht zusehen wenn sich andere für Schund Kohle aus der Tasche leiern lassen.. wenn ich sehe wie im Saturn (bsp) jemand ein von mir bereits gespieltes und als den Preis nicht wert befundenes game kaufen will .. empfehle ich demjenigen auch er möge sich doch bitte was besseres kaufen..
achja mimimi kost doch nix !! - wenn ich sehe wie jemand sich in der Bücherei einen schlechten Roman ausleihen will ... empfehle ich ihm was besseres ... ja solche Menschen solls geben ..ansonsten könnte man sich die Argumente auch sparen .. und einfach flamen


----------



## Fusie (26. April 2009)

HdRo, nettes Spiel nur in der Trial komme ich mir auch verarscht vor, wenn ich das Tutorial durch spiele und am Ende dann Post erhalte.
Super, also nichts wie hin zum Briefkasten, man hat ja die Belohnungen im Startbereich auch überarbeitet, und jede Klasse - auch die Neuen - bekommen etwas ab... nur stehe ich dann am Briefkasten und kann nichts raus nehmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts versenden können ist ja in Ordnung, aber auch nichts aus dem Briefkasten nehmen zu können, vor allem wenn man da noch schön drauf hingewiesen wird ist irgendwie daneben.


----------



## Archonlord (26. April 2009)

das wars aber auch mit den einschränkungen... keine Post+auktionshaus ... keine lv-grenze,du kannst in ne Sippe,craften etc... ich war halt nach 5 tagen so überzeugt dass ichs mir gekauft hab... und bekam die restliche testzeit noch gutgeschrieben.. achja der brief den du nach dem tutorial bekommst enthält lediglich ein willkommen und 5münzen zum tauschen (gegen heiltränke die man nicht braucht) ...ergo da verpasste nix...


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag und zum Nachdenken für einige, die nur rum meckern können:
> http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=56329
> 
> Grad 4 und +2 von Gegenständen ohne einen einzigen Diamanten auszugeben, was ja an sich gar nicht möglich ist und man als Diamantenverweigerer doch nur Nachteile in RoM hat... usw. und so fort.
> ...


gut das man das auch weiter lesen kann und er zu gibt das eine verstärkung von +6( 4 mehr als er hinbekommt!!!) nicht ohne cs möglich ist.
ich gönn ja jedem sein spiel, auch rom, aber wie naiv einige und vorallem fusie an die cs geschichte rangehen ist schon erschreckend. habt ihr vorher nie ein f2p mmorpg gespielt und die entwicklung miterlebt? frogster wird den teufel tun und sich rabatte für server raussuchen damit ihr spielen könnt, sondern versuchen über den cs genug kohle ein zu fahren und das passiert bestimmt nicht über möbel...

edit: ROm spieler der im Forum auf diesen thread antwortet

```
Selbstverständlich ist es auch ohne den Kauf von Dias möglich ein ähnliches Ergebnis zu erzielen wie mit, aber das Problem dabei ist, dass sehr viele Spieler nicht die Zeit haben, um z.B. 12 Tage am Stück nur Tagesquests zu machen, um sich einen makelosen Fusi leisten zu können, wobei mit 10 Tagesquests am Tag deren Freizeitpensum aufgebracht wäre. Letztendlich wäre der Effekt, dass diese Spieler gefrustet RoM aufgeben und sich ein anderes Spiel suchen oder doch Dias kaufen, da ein Weiterkommen ab einem gewissen Punkt (und mit gewissen Klassen) kaum noch möglich ist.
Man stelle sich vor, ein Spieler hat alle zwei bis drei Tage nur einige wenige Stunden Zeit, um zu spielen, was es durchaus geben soll, wie ich gehört habe. Nun hat dieser Spieler einen Charakter mit 10-15 Items auszurüsten und zu pimpen. Pro Item darf man mit drei (makelosen (falls saubere Stats auf das Item gebracht werden sollen/wollen/müssen)) Fusionssteinen rechnen, was im Endeffekt 30-45 Fusis wären. Bei makelosen Fusis wären das 36000-54000 Phiriusmünzen oder eine Unmenge an Gold oder Zeit, die ins AH oder den Fusionssteinverkäufer gesteckt werden müssen. Hinzu kommen noch die Ladungen für den Arkanen Umwandler, die ebenfalls wieder Phiriusmünzen oder Dias erfordern. Der Effekt dürfte nachvollziehbar sein.
Damit will ich nicht bestreiten, dass alles (respektive vieles) auch ohne Echtgeld möglich ist, aber die Gelegenheitsspieler und/oder Einsteiger kommen wieder mal zu kurz oder werden sogar vergrault und das ist alles andere als wirtschaftlich. Ich lasse es mir gefallen, wenn man mal ein paar Euros ausgibt, um sich das ein oder andere Item auf Anhieb leisten zu können, aber dass diese Spieler nahezu dazu gezwungen werden, ist imo nicht angebracht. Nicht jeder möchte sein bisheriges Leben aufgeben, um ein Spiel spielen zu können, wie es vorgesehen wurde.
Ein Spiel ist für mich nur solange ein Spiel, wie es mir Spaß macht. Sobald das nicht mehr der Fall ist, gebe ich es auf und suche mir ein anderes Spiel oder eine andere Beschäftigung, dessen/deren Zeit-Kosten-Verhältnis besser ist.
Wer nun behauptet, dass das Schwachsinn sei, hat mich nicht verstanden, denn ich kenne einige Leute, die sich an RoM versucht haben, zu Beginn Gefallen daran hatten, aber ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt merkten, wie zeit- und/oder kostenintensiv es wird. Dabei handelt es sich nicht nur um die Investitionen, die man direkt im Spiel vornimmt, sondern in den meisten Fällen ist es als Einsteiger notwendig sich im Forum riesige Guides über die "Notwendigkeit" des Pimpens zu Gemüte zu führen, von den klassenspezifischen Fragen und Unverständlichkeiten abgesehen, was ebenfalls viel Zeit frisst. Auch mich hat das sehr viel Überwindung gekostet, da ich nie zuvor ein MMORPG gespielt habe und diese (unnötige) Komplexität nicht gewohnt war.
```

aber rom ist ja das spiel für kurz zwischen durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

um die übersichtlichkeit zu wahren ein doppelpost
ein weiteres schönes zitat aus dem forum was für offene münder sorgen dürfte


```
Diamanten &#8211; Phiriusmünzen verbrauch auf einen Grad 10. Gegenstand

Also ich liste hier auf wie viele Aufladungen man braucht für eine Grad 10 Waffe/Gegenstand und wie viele Diamanten oder Phiriusmünzen man dafür ausgibt.

Für 3 Grad 4. = 12 Aufladungen = 38 Diamanten = 540 Phiriusmünzen
Für 3 Grad 5. = 36 Aufladungen = 76 Diamanten = 1080 Phiriusmünzen
Für 3 Grad 6. = 108 Aufladungen = 209 Diamanten = 2970 Phiriusmünzen
Für 3 Grad 7. = 324 Aufladungen = 627 Diamanten = 8910 Phiriusmünzen
Für 3 Grad 8. = 972 Aufladungen = 980 Diamanten = 26460 Phiriusmünzen
Für 3 Grad 9. = 2916 Aufladungen = 5548 Diamanten = 78840 Phiriusmünzen
Für 3 Grad 10. = 8748 Aufladungen = 16701 Diamanten = 236250 Phiriusmünzen
19 Diamanten = 10 Aufladungen
8748 Aufladungen = 16621,2 Diamanten
+
7 Aufladungen zum anbringen an der Waffe 16631,2 Diamanten
Das sind sage und schreibe: 726&#8364; .
Aber es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit ohne 1&#8364; auszugeben eine Grad 10er Waffe zu bekommen.
Und zwar mit Phiriusmünzen 
10 Aufladungen = 270 Phiriusmünzen
8748 Aufladungen = 236196 Phiriusmünzen
Das sind sage und schreibe: 23620 Tagesquests
```

das mit den tagesquest währen umgerechnet übrigens 6.4 Jahre, mensch hat der fusie doch glatt recht und ich hab innerhalb von 6.4 jahren EINE waffe umsonst gepimpt, das lohnt ja richtig nicht zu löhnen /sarcasm off


----------



## Archonlord (26. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> um die übersichtlichkeit zu wahren ein doppelpost
> ein weiteres schönes zitat aus dem forum was für offene münder sorgen dürfte
> 
> 
> ...



oO Krass ...aber ob das irgendjemanden von den Beratungsresisteten Herrschaften interessiert? - Hoffentlich..

Daumen hoch, sauber "recherchiert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. April 2009)

Wieso bauen die nicht einfach ein gaanz klein wenig Werbung ins Spiel ein (beispielsweise Einloggbildschirm), nur bei denen, die noch nichts bezahlt haben... Würde glaube ich die wenigsten Leute großartig stören und die Finanzierung wäre zumindest teilw. gegeben.


----------



## sinnrg (26. April 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wieso bauen die nicht einfach ein gaanz klein wenig Werbung ins Spiel ein (beispielsweise Einloggbildschirm), nur bei denen, die noch nichts bezahlt haben... Würde glaube ich die wenigsten Leute großartig stören und die Finanzierung wäre zumindest teilw. gegeben.



Hallo.

Ist unnötig aus Betreibersicht, weil Zitat :



> Ein relativ geringer Prozentsatz der oftmals immensen Spielerzahl reicht aus, um das Spiel lukrativ werden zu lassen. So erwerben laut Frogsters Marketing-Chef Rolf Klöppel "in der Regel zwischen fünf und fünfzehn Prozent der aktiven Spieler Gegenstände im Online-Shop".



Quelle : http://games.magnus.de/report/artikel/free...er-zukunft.html

Und hiermit möchte ich mich bei diesen 5-15 % der RoM Spieler bedanken, damit ich Casual mal ein paar Stunden kostenlos zocken kann :-)


----------



## Thevike (26. April 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> Eins steht fest: CS hin oder her, ohne CS Items geht
> nichts, wo man sie herbekommt ist ja egal, oder wie man
> sie bekommt, *aber ohne die Items im CS geht kaum was*.
> 
> ...


Warum darf es das nicht? Wach doch selber auf ^^
F2P Spiele haben nunmal den bitteren Beigeschmack, dass man ohne zusätzliche Items zu nichts kommt.

Das Frogster jetzt die Dias nicht mehr für Gold kaufbar macht ist doch wirtschaftlich gesehen nur richtig. Das ist kein Fehler, das ist feste Planung!
Die Dias kriegst du nurnoch effizient für reelles Geld und BINGO! Das will Frogster haben.

Frogster ist (wie Blizzard etc. auch) ein wirtschaftlich-kommerzielles Unternehmen und als solches auf Geld angewiesen. Hör doch bitte auf so naiv zu sein davon auszugehen, das irgendein Unternehmen eine Wohlfahrt ist. Es gibt nunmal nichts geschenkt!


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

sinnrg schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ist Unnötig, weil Zitat :
> 
> ...


eins möchte ich aus dem link mal hervorheben:

```
Ein relativ geringer Prozentsatz der oftmals immensen Spielerzahl reicht aus, um das Spiel lukrativ werden zu lassen. So erwerben laut Frogsters Marketing-Chef Rolf Klöppel "in der Regel zwischen fünf und fünfzehn Prozent der aktiven Spieler Gegenstände im Online-Shop".
```
wenn man das einfach so liest klingt das in ordnung, wenn man aber genau hinschaut so nimmt frogster mit seiner prozentangabe nicht wirklich bezug auf die aussage das es reicht wenn nur wenige kaufen. sie sagen nicht das diese minderheit reicht, minderheit kann schließlich alles bis unter 50% heißen.


----------



## Thevike (26. April 2009)

@Cachalot:
Sehr gut um- und beschrieben! Zu deinen Erfahrungen in WoW kann ich leider nur sagen, dass du wohl leider bei den falschen Gilden geklopft hast (in meiner ist das viel lockrer und angenehmer, also so, wie du es beschrieben hast wie es sein soll), auch wenn ich deine Einstellung nur zu gut verstehen kann. Alles in allem kann ich zu deinem Post nicht viel mehr sagen als "/sign" (ich hasse diesen Ausdruck).


----------



## WR^Velvet (26. April 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> oO Krass ...aber ob das irgendjemanden von den Beratungsresisteten Herrschaften interessiert? - Hoffentlich..
> 
> Daumen hoch, sauber "recherchiert"
> 
> ...



Zwar gut recherchiert aber unvollständig.
Man kann G7 oder gar G8 Waffen auch relativ "einfach" erreichen und das ohne Phirius Münzen zu investieren.
Einfach übers Twinken so wie das jeder vernünftige Spieler auch macht.
Für eine G8 Waffe muß man dann zwar auch sage und schreibe 32 Chars auf lv10 spielen, aber der entstandene Zeitaufwand ist damit bei weitem geringer als in der Liste angegeben.
1h braucht man maximal um einen Char auf 10 zu spielen macht dann also ca 32h reine Farmzeit für ne G8 Waffe.
Für höhere Grades braucht man dann natürlich dementsprechend mehr Zeit.
Und mit farmen in der CA sind auch die entsprechenden G3 Items zum Stones machen kein Problem.


----------



## Fusie (26. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gut das man das auch weiter lesen kann und er zu gibt das eine verstärkung von +6( 4 mehr als er hinbekommt!!!) nicht ohne cs möglich ist.
> ich gönn ja jedem sein spiel, auch rom, aber wie naiv einige und vorallem fusie an die cs geschichte rangehen ist schon erschreckend. habt ihr vorher nie ein f2p mmorpg gespielt und die entwicklung miterlebt? frogster wird den teufel tun und sich rabatte für server raussuchen damit ihr spielen könnt, sondern versuchen über den cs genug kohle ein zu fahren und das passiert bestimmt nicht über möbel...



Ja, man muss ja schon ziemlich verblendet sein um nicht raffen zu können, das man RoM auch einfach so spielen kann, aber stimmt, die anderen sind ja nur naiv... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor allem muss man ja auch alle Items auf +6 bringen, eigentlich schon mal geschaut wieviel das ausmacht bei manchen, oder wie oft man von +5 auf +1 fällt?
Wohl eher nicht, sonst würde man nicht so einen Käse von sich geben, aber stimmt schon, mit dem Verständnis eines Toastbrotes gibt man massig Geld aus für geringe Verbesserungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> aber rom ist ja das spiel für kurz zwischen durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt schon, so ähnlich wie auch WoW, WAR, HDRO, Everquest... Spiele in denen man ja auch ALLES schafft wenn man jeden Tag nur 5 Minuten drin verbringt. Aber nein, da zahlt man ja nuuur den Eintritt und schon bekommt man alles nach geworden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (26. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das mit den tagesquest währen umgerechnet übrigens 6.4 Jahre, mensch hat der fusie doch glatt recht und ich hab innerhalb von 6.4 jahren EINE waffe umsonst gepimpt, das lohnt ja richtig nicht zu löhnen /sarcasm off



Twink auf Level 10 bringen, Tagesquests mitnehmen, ergibt 10 Aufladungen im Wandler per Quest, sowie 3 weitere wenn man 90 Marken eintauscht.
Spielt man den noch eben auf 15 gibt es sogar noch 2 +20% Hämmer mit dabei auf die Kralle, von den diversen Tränken nicht zu sprechen.

Nun kommt der schwierige Teil, man muss sich mit dem Spiel befassen und sich wirklich Gedanken darum machen, daran scheitern hier ja schon etliche...
Man versendet nun den notwendigen Krempel an seinen Twink, wertet dort auf, sendet diesen wieder zurück und hat seine Sachen da wo man sie brauch.

Somit brauche ich für 13 Ladungen und 2 +20% Hämmer und einigen bis Level 20 Aufwertsteinen, die ich wieder zu Gold machen kann im AH, vielleicht eine bis zwei Stunden.
Aber das passt ja gar nicht so in das Konzept das man hier vielen vorgaukeln will, man will ja alle davon überzeugen das sowas gar nicht möglich ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

fusie wie wärs wenn du auf die geposteten argumente von aktiven rom spielern eingehst die ich nannte?
na viel spaß beim hochspielöen von twinks, ist ja genau das was man vom spiel erwartet und zwar für jeden mist ständig twinks hoch spielen. was genau macht man
eigentlich wenn man neben dem einen teil auf das man grad spart noch was anderes will? hört man dann überhaupt mal auf mit dem twinken?
btw: du meinst mit dem spiel befassen ständig neue chars auf lvl 10 zu bringen? nc...


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (26. April 2009)

Oh die wollen auch Geld damit verdienen, ein Schelm wer böses denkt..

man man... manche Leute sollten sich ihre ganzen Pseudo "Wacht auf!" Threads lieber aufm Desktop speichern und nicht irgendwelche Foren damit zumüllen, weiterspielen tun sie ja trotzdem... die 12,99 die ihr sonst für n andere MMORPG ausgebt könnt ihr auch in RoM reinstecken, nur das ihr da nichts zahlen müsst wenn ihr mal n paar Wochen was anderes macht. Aber wenn erstmal umsonst dran steht kann man natürlich auch erstmal wieder n bischen rumheulen bevor man es dann eh so hinnimmt...


----------



## Fusie (26. April 2009)

Der Witz an RoM ist, man muss das Geld nicht rein stecken, man kann sich eben mit dem Spiel befassen und dann seine Sachen auch ohne Geld aufwerten.

Und wahrscheinlich soll ich auch noch auf Kommentar eingehen wie "es lohnt sich nicht vor 50 auf zu werten"... genau, wozu auch, ist ja schliesslich kein großer Unterschied ob ich einen Gegner mit 2 Schlägen platt mache oder der mich...

Kannst ja mal eine Umfrage starten, welcher WoW Spieler hatte die T 0 (inklusive Aufwertung auf "0.5") bis zum T3 jemals vollständig und wieviel Zeit haben die da rein gesteckt - und dann wollen Spieler aus jener Ecke hier Belehrungsrunden starten?

Wenn ich an die "Spitze" will muss ich auch was dafür tun, das kann man auf jedes Spiel auslegen.

Und es wurde hier ja auch schon mehrfach geschrieben das z.B. Tanks eben doch in RoM aktiv oben mitmischen können ohne groß in Diamanten zu investieren, aber nein, darauf geht man ja auch nicht ein.
Und mit dem Spiel befassen kann auch bedeuten sich vielleicht mal Gedanken darum machen ob und wie weit man wirklich aufwerten muss um im Spiel zurecht zu kommen.

Aber sicherlich hattest du auch T3 vollständig und komplett verzaubert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (26. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Der Witz an RoM ist, man muss das Geld nicht rein stecken, man kann sich eben mit dem Spiel befassen und dann seine Sachen auch ohne Geld aufwerten.
> 
> Und wahrscheinlich soll ich auch noch auf Kommentar eingehen wie "es lohnt sich nicht vor 50 auf zu werten"... genau, wozu auch, ist ja schliesslich kein großer Unterschied ob ich einen Gegner mit 2 Schlägen platt mache oder der mich...
> 
> ...



da geb ich dir zu 100% recht... wenn auf die Art und Weise jemand Spaß hat(twinks bis lv 10)  ... gut... 
desweiteren betone ich an dieser Stelle nochmals das mein Problem mit Rom nicht der Cs shop an sich ist.. sondern der FOCUS von Frogster (und buffed) auf die Entwicklung des cs... statt sich endlich mal um so banale Fehler wie fehlende Sounds (wo ist das Problem???) vernünftiges Antialiasing und serverstabilität zu kümmern... warum wurden/werden die bugreports o.ä. der community in/nach der beta IGNORIERT ?
Wo bleibt denn nun die versprochene Wow alternative ?? also mit wow hab ich aufgehört.. leider is da nix mit umsonst-alternative.. da ich auf qualität wert lege bleibt als Alternative nur War/Hdro (für mich beides)
Ich hab die buffed hefte mit dem rom-hype noch auf dem lokus liegen... was kam und daraus wurde/wird ist einfach ein Witz...
Viel versprochen ... wenig bis nichts gehalten... wunder was dass sich so leute verarscht fühlen und für Rom keine Positive Kritik geschweige denn eine Weiterempfehlung übrig haben..


----------



## WR^Velvet (27. April 2009)

Naja, weder Frogster noch Buffed haben überhaupt die Möglichkeiten an RoM etwas zu fixen.
Frogster hat alleine auf den CS Einfluß, alles andere liegt in der Hand von Runewaker.
Frogster sammelt lediglich Community Feedback und leitet es an Rune weiter.

Ich habe RoM fast seit Anfang Closed beta gespielt und es ist dort echt schon sehr viel passiert was 100% in die richtige Richtung steuert.
Die Klassen bekommen nach und nach ihre feste Bestimmung im Spiel.
Ich gebe dir allerdings ebenso recht das RoM von einer echten Release Version soweit entfernt ist wie Microsoft von Linux.
Für mich hat es nach wie vor noch Open Beta Status. 
Der Release war, was viele voraus geahnt haben, genau wie die Open Beta viel zu früh.

RoM ist deffinitiv kein billig Asia Grinder.
Es steckt noch ne menge potential drinnen und vieles ist einfach noch nicht vorhanden oder bugged.
Kenne kein f2p Game wo man, komplett ohne CS, dem Endgame so schnell guten Tag sagen kann.
Auch wenn davon noch nicht wirklich viel vorhanden ist oder einem Bosse wie die Ant Queen vorgesetzt bekommt die 4 Raids Platt macht bevor sie halb runter ist.
Es hackt noch an allen ecken und kanten was einer Release Version wirklich nicht würdig ist.
Aber der angeblich overpowered CS ist nun wirklich das letzte was ich an RoM zu bemängeln habe.
Zum meckern gibts nun wirklich genug andere Baustellen in RoM.


----------



## Archonlord (27. April 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Naja, weder Frogster noch Buffed haben überhaupt die Möglichkeiten an RoM etwas zu fixen.
> Frogster hat alleine auf den CS Einfluß, alles andere liegt in der Hand von Runewaker.
> Frogster sammelt lediglich Community Feedback und leitet es an Rune weiter.
> 
> ...



meine Rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und ich fasse es kaum dass ich hier mal übereinstimmung finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (27. April 2009)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich hier gänzlich unbeliebt zu machen, frage ich mich warum Buffed ROM in seine Hallen aufgenommen hat.

Das Spiel sieht einfach nur Scheiße aus und spielt sich Scheiße! Von den lächerlichen, abgehackten Animationen über die total miesen,
verwaschenen Texturen bis hin zu den total schlechten Kampfeffekten spricht es mich allein von der Optik her schonmal überhaupt
nicht an. Und ja, die Grafik ist wichtig in einem MMORPG. Wenn eine Spielwelt nicht stimmig und atmosphärisch ist, 
dann kann mich auch die beste Spielmechanik nicht in ihren Bann ziehen. Ganz einfach.

Auch die Tatsache daß ROM vermeindlich umsonst spielbar ist, kann mich nicht mal ansatzweise überzeugen. Kein Mensch weiß, wohin sich
die Abhängigkeit vom Item-Shop noch entwickeln wird, und wenn ich in ein MMORPG ohnehin viel Zeit investieren soll, dann
darf es auch ruhig 13 Euro im Monat kosten.

13 Euro Abogebühren sind auf jeden Fall eine sichere Sache, ein Item-Shop langfristig nicht!

Und wer behauptet, daß man ja in WoW auch sein Gold kaufen muß um im Content voranzukommen, der hat schlicht keine Ahnung!


----------



## Wolfi81 (27. April 2009)

Tach erstmal, 

ich verfolge diesen Thread nun schon von Anfang an und finde es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich lächerlich wie hier hin und her geschoßen wird. Alle sind hier total verbohrt, auf beiden Seiten möchte ich sagen. Die Argumente des Einen oder des Anderen werden hier irgendwie garnicht zur Kenntnis gekommen.

Also zum Thema: Ich spiele seit kurz vor dem Release, bin jetzt Krieger/Priester 24/19. Mein Grund das Spiel anzufangen, war natürlich das es umsonst ist. Habe vorher nur mal Meridian 59 gezockt (schon sehr lange her) und auch da haben mich die monatlichen Gebühren gestört. Da ich nur ein Gelegentheitsspieler bin, so 5-8h die Woche, lohnt sich für mich kein Spiel was mit monatlichen Gebühren daherkommt. Deswegen halt ROM.
Habe bis jetzt im CS, weil ich halt ein fauler Mensch bin, mir ein Permanent Mount gegönnt. Sonstiges habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht benötigt. (bis jetzt halt, wie es später aussieht keine Ahnung). Habe auch zwei Kumpels dazu gebracht mal in ROM vorbei zu schauen, fanden es gut und spielen es jetzt auch. (ohne im CS was zu kaufen-bis jetzt mal)
Ich persönlich sehe das mit dem CS so: Frogster muss ja irgendwie Geld verdienen, sonst gibt es kein ROM. Wer sich unbedingt alles im CS kaufen muss, mir egal, ich muss es ja nicht. Ich spiele weil es mir Spaß macht. Falls es mal dazu kommen sollte das ich Geld ausgeben muss um weiterzukommen, dann ist das halt so. Aber mir ist es freigestellt ob ich es ausgeben oder nicht. Geht ja anscheinend auch soweit ohne.

Ich bin der Meinung das jeder sich sein eigenes Bild machen sollte ob jetzt von WOW oder ROM oder sonst was. Dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht. 

Fazit: Hört doch mal damit auf euch gegenseitig zu beschießen, zu beleidigen etc. spielt lieber das Spiel was Euch Spaß macht, da habt ihr mehr von als hier Seitenweise zu posten und euch aufzuregen. Die "andere Seite" hört Euch eh nie richtig zu und bleibt Felsenfest auf Ihrem jeweiligen Standpunkt stehen.

Habt Spaß am LEBEN!!!!

Gruß Wolfi


----------



## hoti82 (27. April 2009)

das einzige game was es halb wegs richtig gemacht hat war Dreams of Mirror online dort konnte man nur cash items kaufen die ein nettes ausehn hatten und ein paar aufbesserungs sachen aber die man sehr oft auch in den shops ingame wieder gefunden hat ^^ und an das geld dafür war leicht zu kommen. das einzige was dieses game falsch gemacht hatte waren die pets die only cash shop waren und früher oder später zum reitier wurden. aber ich spiele rom ganz ohne finaziellen background ich lass mir eben zeit und spiele abund an 2 stunden oder sogar 4 aber dann lvl ich echt gemütlich meine klassen ohne ins high end game vorzudringen. Ich werde es auch in zukunft spielen.auserdem sind die Preise von Frogster recht günstig was die diamanten angeht andere games wie Fly FF oder so verlangen weit mehr geld für kash items da gab es haustiere die items gelootet haben da hat eins fast 20 Euro gekosstet. und selbst die köstume waren arsch teuer da waren ruck zuck mal mehre 100 euro weg wenn man sich was schönes kaufen wollte oder uptodate was waffen haustierchen etc  sein wollte. Sorry in meinen augen  macht Frogster es da besser. F2p heist nur das man das game gratis zocken kann aber wenn man mehr will muss man halt wie in jedem MMO Kohle investieren wer das net will der soll sich doch ein p-Server/illegal sind suchen da kann man so ein game für lau zocken weil viele auch start donis verteilen. Großer Vorreiter ist Ragnarok dort gibst p-Server wie sand am mehr.

Wenn ihr rom nur spielt um das beste equip etc zu bekommen seid ihr in einem Free 2 Play game falsch^^ die Games sollen fun bringen und nicht in eine geld schlacht enden lasst die Typen doch im ah sachen für Dias verkloppen am ende wird diese währung eh total fallen weils niemand kaufen tut.

Mfg Hoti


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. April 2009)

/GÄÄÄÄHN
Oh ich bin aufgewacht, verdammt ich zock immer noch Rom ohne n Cent bezahlt zu haben, irgendwas mach ich doch falsch oder weil ich auch ohne grad4/5/6 Waffen auskomme oder?
BITTE sagt das ich was falsch mache weil ich bis jetzt in meiner Itemshoptasche noch alle Items unbenutzt liegen hab die ich bis jetzt bekommen hab...
Ich kann mir gar nicht erklären wie ich meine chars so hoch gekriegt hab ohne ein einziges Itemshopitem und trotzdem fleissig instanzen mach...shit...vlt kloppen deswegen andre ihre Mobs 2,5sek schneller nieder als ich? oO Ich fühl mich grad so Impotent...
Is ja richtig Mist weil ich ne ganze Schrankwand hab die leer ist und nur eine selbstgebrannte RoM-DvD drin verstaubt.....
Mfg - Eure Probleme würde ich mal echt gerne haben


----------



## Miamoto (27. April 2009)

*lach* Ja ich will auch die Zwangs- "ich will vorne mitspielen" neurotiker Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn sich die Neurose zumindest auf das reale Leben beziehen würde. Junge junge, das Streben nach nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr seit doch die Obergurus. Als ob euch das SPIELEN eines MMORPGs schöner, besser, schneller macht. -Faszinierend- Vielleicht werden Psychologen in ein paar Jahren endlich Worte für meine Freunde hier finden.


----------



## OldboyX (28. April 2009)

> Vielleicht werden Psychologen in ein paar Jahren endlich Worte für meine Freunde hier finden.



Da hier schon der Mensch analysiert wird:

Spielen ist immer auch ein Wettbewerb. Es gibt Gewinner, es gibt Verlierer, es gibt besser und schlechter. Man kommt voran oder nicht. Man löst ein Rätsel, oder nicht usw. Natürlich sollte aus dem Spiel nicht Ernst werden, doch gleizeitig ist ein Spiel, dem man jegliche Art von Telos wegnimmt nicht mehr spielenswert und letztlich auch kein Spiel mehr und derjenige, dem es vollkommen "egal ist" wie das Spiel verläuft oder "ausgeht" der spielt auch nicht mit.

Veranschaulichung:
Fußball: Allen ist egal ob man gewinnt, also ist auch egal ob man läuft oder nicht, ob man schießt oder nicht, ob der Pass bei meinem Mitspieler ankommt oder nicht. Wo ist da das Spiel?

Bei F2P MMOs ist es lange kein Problem. Viele Ziele sind erreichbar ohne dafür Geld auszugeben, das ist richtig. Doch fairerweise muss man auch sagen, dass man - sollte man diese Ziele erreicht haben, irgendwann vor Aufgaben stehen wird - die ohne reales Geld nicht mehr zu bewältigen sind. Natürlich kann man dann aufhören, doch die Leute als "Zwangsneurotiker" zu verteufeln weil sie nach immer neuen Zielen im Spiel suchen ist etwas hart. Selbst du, der du wahrscheinlich selten spielst, strebst nach irgendwelchen Zielen im Spiel, die du erreichen willst und erlebst Frustmomente, wenn du es nicht schaffst.


----------



## Hell Knight (29. April 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> Eins steht fest: CS hin oder her, ohne CS Items geht
> nichts, wo man sie herbekommt ist ja egal, oder wie man
> sie bekommt, *aber ohne die Items im CS geht kaum was*.


 

Das Zitat hätte fast von den Entwicklern kommen können nachdem sie beschlossen haben keine monatlichen Gebühren zu verlangen.

Ich hab schon mehr Geld für weniger Spielzeit bei diversen Spielen gezahlt,

machts doch so als wäre es ein monatlich zu zahlendes Spiel und setz euch eure Grenze- so wird es wohl der Großteil halten

In WoW hatt man doch mit nen dicken Geldbeutel und ner Mulitbox-Flotte auch einen Vorteil gegenüber Leuten die nicht,

ach halt- nicht zahlen geht nicht,  -die nur ihre Monatlichen Gebühren unabhänig von der Nutzung zahlen.

Es ist wie Flatrate mit Volumenabrechnung zu vergleichen, 

für den einen lohnt sich keine Flat, weil er wenig zieht,

der andere müsste mit Volumen viel mehr zahlen weil er viel saugt.

Solange man unter der Marke liegt kommt man günstiger davon als hätte das gleiche Spiel eine Monatsgebühr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5fache monatliche Kosten= 5mal soviel in nen cash shop pumpen

nimmt sich doch nix, wer übertreiben will kanns überall


----------



## ikarus275 (29. April 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> /GÄÄÄÄHN
> Oh ich bin aufgewacht, verdammt ich zock immer noch Rom ohne n Cent bezahlt zu haben, irgendwas mach ich doch falsch oder weil ich auch ohne grad4/5/6 Waffen auskomme oder?
> BITTE sagt das ich was falsch mache weil ich bis jetzt in meiner Itemshoptasche noch alle Items unbenutzt liegen hab die ich bis jetzt bekommen hab...
> Ich kann mir gar nicht erklären wie ich meine chars so hoch gekriegt hab ohne ein einziges Itemshopitem und trotzdem fleissig instanzen mach...shit...vlt kloppen deswegen andre ihre Mobs 2,5sek schneller nieder als ich? oO Ich fühl mich grad so Impotent...
> ...



Tja, wenn alle so die Einstellung an den Tag legen würden wie du, wäre RoM in ein paar Monaten Geschichte, man kann nur hoffen das es genug Spieler gibt die Frogster auch finanziell unterstützen... Nur mit Schmarotzern wie dir wird das Geschäftsmodell auf Dauer nicht funktionieren...


----------



## Shariko (30. April 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn alle so die Einstellung an den Tag legen würden wie du, wäre RoM in ein paar Monaten Geschichte, man kann nur hoffen das es genug Spieler gibt die Frogster auch finanziell unterstützen... Nur mit Schmarotzern wie dir wird das Geschäftsmodell auf Dauer nicht funktionieren...


Natürlich hoffen die auf diejenigen die zahlen, aber genauso haben die sich darauf eingestellt, dass ein Teil eben nicht zahlt. Deswegen ist man kein Schmarotzer, nur weil man bis jetzt vielleicht noch keinen Cent reingesteckt hat. Sonst würden die doch keine Werbung mit machen, dass man auch ohne CS voran kommt.

Es ist einfach nur erstaunlich, wie sehr man den anderen hier nieder macht, nur weil derjenige etwas tut, was der andere nicht macht (und das in jeder Position).

Man kann es auch so sagen: Wer Geld dafür ausgeben möchte, der soll es tun, wer nicht, der eben nicht. Hauptsache man hat Spaß am Spiel, alles andere ist wumpe.


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Natürlich hoffen die auf diejenigen die zahlen, aber genauso haben die sich darauf eingestellt, dass ein Teil eben nicht zahlt. Deswegen ist man kein Schmarotzer, nur weil man bis jetzt vielleicht noch keinen Cent reingesteckt hat. Sonst würden die doch keine Werbung mit machen, dass man auch ohne CS voran kommt.
> 
> Es ist einfach nur erstaunlich, wie sehr man den anderen hier nieder macht, nur weil derjenige etwas tut, was der andere nicht macht (und das in jeder Position).
> 
> Man kann es auch so sagen: Wer Geld dafür ausgeben möchte, der soll es tun, wer nicht, der eben nicht. Hauptsache man hat Spaß am Spiel, alles andere ist wumpe.



Genauso siehts aus. Ausserdem ich habe die Entwickler bereits unterstützt. Ich und meine Freundin haben uns je 2x die Spielbox gekauft, aber die Items noch nicht eingelöst 
Und dann haben wir noch 2000Dias gekauft und uns geteilt, die wir uch noch vollständig haben (einfach beide zufaul das Mount zu kaufen weil wir eh alle 2Meter wegen irgendwelcher Vorkommen absatteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Das Spiel ist toll, also haben wir auch was dafür bezahlt, wir wollen ja das es weitergeht.
Wir spielen gemütlich und einfach nur zum Spaß und hatten bis jetzt einfach noch nicht das Bedürfniss unsre Dias auszugeben.
Es ist alles wunderbar schaffba, auch ohne Itemshop und fullpimped Equip, vorallem wenn man zuzweit durch die Lande zieht.
Deswegen heisst es ja auch MMO, weil man eben nicht Solo im Godmode alles machen soll.
Wer aber sone Soloimbakampfmsachine sein muss, weils sein Ego sonst nicht verträgt, muss halt Dias investieren und darf nicht jammern drüber.
Alternativ gibts ja noch ne Menge andere Spiele, für diejenigen, die dann auch mal aufhören könnten die ROM-Fans vor dem bösen Itemshop zu bewahren und zu belehren. Und somit auch neue Spiele gleich im vorhinein abzuschrecken.


----------



## Shariko (30. April 2009)

Genau Pyro, so sehe ich das auch.

Übrigends habe ich wie auch mein Bruder sich die Box geholt, weil wo gibt es sonst ein permanentes Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwar hab ich mir noch keine Dias geholt, aber bis jetzt war auch noch nicht das Verlangen danach. Des weiteren wird man teilweise durch den Geschenkbeutel mit Itemshopsachen zugeboomt, dass momentan ein Kauf im desselbigen noch nicht nötig war.
Das Perma-Mount wird irgendwann bestimmt folgen, aber bis dato klappt es auch so ganz gut und im Gepäck hab ich ja immer noch mein 7-Tage-Mount aus der Box

Also habt Spaß an der Sache und macht euch nicht unnötig das Leben mit solchen Threads schwer.


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Genau Pyro, so sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Übrigends habe ich wie auch mein Bruder sich die Box geholt, weil wo gibt es sonst ein permanentes Pet
> 
> ...



sach mal, kann das sein das wir uns auf Muinin schonmal übern Weg gelaufen sind?
Ich werd dich ma Ingame anlabbern wenns dich net stört, vlt könnma ja mal was gemeinsam machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (30. April 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> sach mal, kann das sein das wir uns auf Muinin schonmal übern Weg gelaufen sind?
> Ich werd dich ma Ingame anlabbern wenns dich net stört, vlt könnma ja mal was gemeinsam machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann durchaus sein, dass wir uns schon begegnet sind, bin ne zeitlang immer zwischen Heulende Berge, Silberquell, Aslantal und Sascilia Steppe unterwegs. Momentan hock ich in der Sascilia Steppe rum, bin grad dabei, meine Priesterklasse hoch zu bekommen.
Hätt jedenfalls ansich kein Problem, wenn du mich anquatscht, kommt dann nur darauf an, ob ich erst on gekommen bin oder ob ich grad dabei bin off zu gehen^^ (das bezieht sich dann auf meine Reaktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------

